# Confirmation Imac 27 sans probleme ?



## sylvanhus (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Ce sujet sera pour les utilisateurs ayant craqués pour le nouvel Imac 27, pour savoir et connaitre, ceux, qui n'ont pas eu un probleme avec ce dernier ?

En effet si vous n'avez pas eu de soucis de sursauts d'écran , si vous avez une dalle parfaitement uniforme, aucun probleme de jaunisse, sans bande sombre vers le bas de l'écran, manifestez vous !!!


Le but de ce topic est de voir le nombre d'utilisateurs ayant eu LA machine annoncée par Apple (Tout en un ultime avec un écran sublime ! )

Par contre si vous avez eu des problèmes et qu'ils ont été réglés en INTEGRALITE , manifestez vous également !

Ce message à pour but de rassurer les futurs acheteurs, et au pire connaitre les solutions pour ceux qui les ont trouvés !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir sylvanhus,

Alors pour ce qui de mon imac 27 Core 2 Duo, je n'ai aucun souci particulier....
La dalle est parfaitement uniforme, pas de jaunisse et bien évidement pas de sursauts d'écrans.
pour ma part, je l'utilise tous les jours et je trouve aussi qu'il chauffe beaucoup moins que le 24" 
il est a peine tiède même après 4 heures d'utilisation.

le numéro de série est W8948 acheté a la Fnac le 12 Décembre....

 iMac 27 nickel


----------



## speedy38 (26 Décembre 2009)

Acheté également à la Fnac le 13 décembre, aucun problème. Dalle parfaite, pas de "fuite de lumière", pas de jaunisse. La classe totale quoi.
De même, il chauffe très peu. En fait, lorsqu'on demande à la carte graphique de travailler, ça se met à chauffer.


----------



## Alain666 (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir sylvanhus,bonsoir à tous
27 " i7 reçu le 10 décembre W8949...

Absolument aucun problème,fonctionnement impeccable .. pour l'instant.


----------



## sylvanhus (26 Décembre 2009)

speedy38 a dit:


> Acheté également à la Fnac le 13 décembre, aucun problème. Dalle parfaite, pas de "fuite de lumière", pas de jaunisse. La classe totale quoi.
> De même, il chauffe très peu. En fait, lorsqu'on demande à la carte graphique de travailler, ça se met à chauffer.




tu as quel version du 27 ? le core 2 duo ou quad core ?

Merci à tous de répondre, et pour les prochains, de répondre comme les autres, c'est à dire , franchement !!! ^^


----------



## speedy38 (26 Décembre 2009)

Ah oui, pardonnez mon oubli. Je possède le Core 2 Duo.


----------



## fouyas (26 Décembre 2009)

Salut à vous ! cool de voir un topic avec des iMac 27 qui vont bien. Ca fait plaisir à lire et ça me rassure un chouya en attendant ma machine de remplacement qui est en route 

 C'est sympa de préciser les semaines de fabrication, comme ça on peut mieux se rendre compte de la situation. J'ai hâte de recevoir ma nouvelle facture pour voir le numéro de série de la machine.


----------



## bouvier51 (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

iMac 27 Core 2 Duo acheté début décembre à la FNAC, aucun problème depuis le début, si ce n'est qu'un léger bourdonnement du disque dur. Il a été fabriqué semaine 47.


----------



## sylvanhus (27 Décembre 2009)

bouvier51 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> iMac 27 Core 2 Duo acheté début décembre à la FNAC, aucun problème depuis le début, si ce n'est qu'un léger bourdonnement du disque dur. Il a été fabriqué semaine 47.








En effet ,c'est un mini constat , mais il semblerai que le 27 core 2 duo , présenterait moins de soucis que son grand frere ( i5) 

 D'autres témoignages?


----------



## pmeignie (27 Décembre 2009)

Bin j'ai un 27'i5 semaine 50 commandé le 6 decembre et reçu le 18 .

Aucun problème à signaler pour le moment , dalle ras , pas de pixel mort , pas de ralentissement intempestif ni de chauffage inquiétant .

Que du bonheur  et du plaisir  depuis 1 semaine .Le regard de mes amis qui montent dans mon bureau et decouvrent la bêêêêêêêêêêêêête me rejouit à chaque fois .......

Alors mon souhait pour tous ceux qui  vont recevoir , ou hésitent à commander le 27'   : l'avoir enfin devant vous et vous eclater tellement  que les hesitations vous paraitrons hors de propos .Cette machine est une veritable tuerie  et à coté d'elle , mon vieux 20' G5 parait tout vieux et dépassé.

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année.
Phil 

PS : désolé du bordel sur la photo , mais c'etait en fin de soirée après le branchement et le début de transfert des données , sans rangement si préparation .


----------



## GOLDWING27QUADCORE (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
j'ai un 27 quad core depuis le 26 decembre venant du canada il fonctionne a merveille
le silence est surprenant !!!


----------



## sylvanhus (27 Décembre 2009)

Alors merci aux participants !


Je constate 296 visites et seulement 10 réponses...


Donc j'en déduis 286 problemes !?

Rassurez moi svp...:rose:


----------



## Bétélgeuse (27 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Alors merci aux participants !
> 
> 
> Je constate 296 visites et seulement 10 réponses...
> ...


 
A mon avis c'est plutot l'inverse ... ça me semble plutot rassurant pour Apple ! et contrairement a l'intitulé de ton topic , s'il y avait beaucoup de problèmes tu aurais beaucoup de réponses ! ... dans la mesure ou tout baigne le pourcentage des gens satisfaits qui te répondent est infime ! Tu peux déja dans une certaine mesure en déduire que le nombre d'ordinateurs affectés est trés faible en rapport aux ventes globales . Coté rassurant ... ça l'est beaucoup moins pour ceux qui ont les problèmes ...


----------



## gyro (27 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous,
je suis un p'tit nouveau et je viens de poster dans le fil relatif aux présentations.
Pour ma part :
- livraison d'un iMac i7 le 24/12 par mon APR ;
- pour l'instant, que du bonheur sauf, pendant 5mn, un léger grésillement de la dalle lorsque la luminosité était réglée à la moitié environ.

Actuellement, la luminosité est toujours réglée sur moitié, mais il n'y a aucun grésillement. Pourvu que ça dure... (le grésillement a eu lieu alors que je testais X-Plane v.7)

Si ça devait revenir, je ne sais pas trop comment réagir, dans la mesure où c'est, à mon avis, un désagrément mineur...

La machine a été produite semaine 51.


----------



## darkheart (27 Décembre 2009)

Très bonne idéee que ce topic positif.... c'est vrai que le 27 a l'air de faire un peu peur aux futurs acheteurs.....
Perso, i7 reçu autour du 20 Novembre, écran parfait, rien à redire dessus, aucun des problèmes rencontrés par d'autres utilisateurs. Parfait silence de fonctionnement et ne chauffe pas trop, bref.... une machine vraiment parfaite qui fait décoller les nombreuses machoires de ceux qui l'ont déjà vu!!!!
Beaucoup de gens se trouvent en galère ici et je compatis avec eux. Payer si cher une machine et avoir des soucis, c'est vraiment énervant. Maintenant je suis un peu habitué aux forums et généralement on y lis surtout des avis négatifs, ce qui est dans un sens normal car les gens qui ont des soucis se regroupent pour trouver une solution ensemble. Mais il ne faut pas avoir peur de la bête!
Tiens, je peux rajouter qu'un ami juste en bas de ma rue a reçu lui aussi son i7 en même temps que moi, donc il y a environ un moi et aucun soucis non plus. Ca fait donc 2 de plus qui tournent à la perfection. Dernière précision, acheté sur le store...


----------



## Knuckles (27 Décembre 2009)

Moi je n'ai pas encore reçu le mien, je suis un peu déçu car j'ai reçu une confirmation d'expédition le 24 et je devrais le recevoir demain ou apres demain. Seulement la semaine de production est 50 alors que nous arrivons a la semaine 53 là...et que certaines productions sont de la semaine 51  J'espère que ce ne sera pas un iMac a problème ni un iMac qui a été "refurber" !

Je veux du neuf de chez neuf et sans problème


----------



## oligo (27 Décembre 2009)

Knuckles a dit:


> Moi je n'ai pas encore reçu le mien, je suis un peu déçu car j'ai reçu une confirmation d'expédition le 24 et je devrais le recevoir demain ou apres demain. Seulement la semaine de production est 50 alors que nous arrivons a la semaine 53 là...et que certaines productions sont de la semaine 51  J'espère que ce ne sera pas un iMac a problème ni un iMac qui a été "refurber" !
> 
> Je veux du neuf de chez neuf et sans problème



Il ne sera pas refurbé comme tu dit! Seule les machines du refurb sont vendues comme telles! Et pas au même prix, sois en sûr! Donc ne te fais pas de soucis de ce côté là!


----------



## jaguymac (27 Décembre 2009)

Voici un tableau qui montre bien que sur les 1361 imac retournés , ceux fabriqués la semaine 46-47-48-49-50 ont eu le plus de problèmes.







Source : http://imac.squeaked.com/results.php


----------



## dionisos437 (28 Décembre 2009)

Imac 27p i5 acheté sur le site apple et reçu fin novembre = aucun problème sur l'écran, je n'ai remarqué aucune surchauffe du processeur même lors de sollicitations sur des logiciels de traitement des photos avec conversions du format Raw en format jpeg ou bien avec des logiciels de jeu d'échecs qui font chauffer le processeur de mon Macbook pro !


----------



## sylvanhus (28 Décembre 2009)

dionisos437 a dit:


> Imac 27p i5 acheté sur le site apple et reçu fin novembre = aucun problème sur l'écran, je n'ai remarqué aucune surchauffe du processeur même lors de sollicitations sur des logiciels de traitement des photos avec conversions du format Raw en format jpeg ou bien avec des logiciels de jeu d'échecs qui font chauffer le processeur de mon Macbook pro !







Super merci à ceux qui prennent la peine de répondre ! ^^

J'espere que d'autres n'hésiteront pas à se manifester, d'ailleurs ,cela concerne aussi ceux qui ont eu des problemes et qui ont trouvés la solution ,soit par manip, soit par intervention d'un technicien agrée.

Bref manifestez vous


----------



## kevart (28 Décembre 2009)

iMac 27" C2D.
Reçus le 04/11.

Option de base. J'ai juste rajouté 2go de Ram.

Je n'ai eu aucun problème...dès que je l'ai reçus j'ai fait tout les tests dont on parlait à l'époque...C'était au tout début...donc tout les soucis n'étaient pas encore connu.
Par après, 3 semaines je vais dire, j'ai eu par moment des petits flash dans l'image, comme un frizzz du à un champ magnétique...ça le faisait 1 fois par jour +- ... mais plus rien depuis la mise à jour de la CG. 

Voilà donc...un switcheur comblé. 


ps: tu aurais dus faire un sondage...Oui ou Non, comme ça on aurait eu un %.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (28 Décembre 2009)

jaguymac a dit:


> Voici un tableau qui montre bien que sur les 1361 imac retournés , ceux fabriqués la semaine 46-47-48-49-50 ont eu le plus de problèmes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sur ton tableau trés interessant ont note la proportion importante de CG 4850 , de processeurs 2.8i7 ... avec ce tableau on pourra continuer de suivre sur 2010 l'évolution des retours . A noter aussi l'énorme différence de retour entre S50 et S51 ! est ce un signe ?


----------



## JPM92 (28 Décembre 2009)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Alors merci aux participants !
> 
> 
> Je constate 296 visites et seulement 10 réponses...
> ...



Non mais il y a déjà pas mal de sujets là dessus, les gens sont un peu lassés sans doute...


----------



## sylvanhus (28 Décembre 2009)

JPM92 a dit:


> Non mais il y a déjà pas mal de sujets là dessus, les gens sont un peu lassés sans doute...









lassé d'annoncer une bonne nouvelle ?

Justement je crois aussi qu'un forum, c'est pour partager les "bonnes" expériences...


----------



## emah (28 Décembre 2009)

> Je constate 296 visites et seulement 10 réponses...
> Donc j'en déduis 286 problemes !?



Où alors 286 acheteurs potentiels qui attendent aussi des réponses positives avant d'acheter


----------



## jaguymac (28 Décembre 2009)

Il faut pas oublier que pas mal de monde est en congés en ce moment. Il y a moins de monde sur le forum.


----------



## sylvanhus (28 Décembre 2009)

jaguymac a dit:


> Il faut pas oublier que pas mal de monde est en congés en ce moment. Il y a moins de monde sur le forum.






Ca veut dire quoi ?

Que les gens vont sur les forum pendant leurs heures de travail ?


----------



## Knuckles (28 Décembre 2009)

J'ai recu mon iMac 27 core i7 aujourd'hui a 13h, et franchement c'est que du bonheur, c'est mon premier mac et il a 0 défauts !!! Aucun pixel morts, pas d'écran qui jaunis, pas de barre sombre en bas, pas de bosse, pas d'écran fissuré, pas de flash bisarre bref, vraiment parfait.

Mon imac a été fabriqué semaine 52  !
A mon avis les problèmes sont bel et bien résolus


----------



## jpetit2 (28 Décembre 2009)

No problem pour l'instant; iMac 27" i7 8 go de Ram. (série w89 50...)
Superbe machine - silence total - son de très bonne qualité (manque un peu de basses tout de même) - assez lent à la mise en route - extinction super rapide (3 à 4 secondes) - super écran (la vitre brillante ne gêne pas) - super confort à l'acran avec 2 pages A4 l'une à côté de l'autre. J'ai acquis time-capsule simultanément : RAS sauf qu'il y manque une connectique firewire qui permettrait de brancher un disque externe en plus de l'imprimante USB.
Mon fils a acquis le même iMac : tout fonctionne super pour l'instant.
Ce sont des machines extraordinaires (j'en suis à mon 4ème mac!)


----------



## Bétélgeuse (28 Décembre 2009)

Knuckles a dit:


> J'ai recu mon iMac 27 core i7 aujourd'hui a 13h, et franchement c'est que du bonheur, c'est mon premier mac et il a 0 défauts !!! Aucun pixel morts, pas d'écran qui jaunis, pas de barre sombre en bas, pas de bosse, pas d'écran fissuré, pas de flash bisarre bref, vraiment parfait.
> 
> Mon imac a été fabriqué semaine 52  !
> A mon avis les problèmes sont bel et bien résolus


 
On va aussi croiser les doigts pour toi , en espérant que tous les problèmes ne soient plus qu'un mauvais souvenir ... a oublier trés vite ! j'ai vu aussi pour les retours ....sans commune mesure avec ce que l'on a vu ! ... trés faibles pour les toutes dernières semaines


----------



## Dailyplanet (28 Décembre 2009)

Bétélgeuse a dit:


> ...j'ai vu aussi pour les retours ....sans commune mesure avec ce que l'on a vu ! ... trés faibles pour les toutes dernières semaines



Sans être négatif, c'est Peut-être parce qu'il y a peu de iMac fabriqué semaine 50 et 51 en circulation !


----------



## olaf1966 (28 Décembre 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/ya-t-il-des-heureux-possesseurs-de-nouveaux-imac-283501.html


----------



## niçois (30 Décembre 2009)

J'ai un 27" I5 depuis une semaine et tout va bien, pas de problème d'écran et une dissipation thermique dans le haut de la partie arrière en aluminium qui pour être conforme avec ce que l'on peut lire dans les forums peut cependant impressionner (sous surveillance avec ISTAT dans le DASHBOARD tout est OK), la machine tourne dans un silence de cathédrale même si le DD lorsqu'il est sollicité "gratte" un poil, mais rien de rédhibitoire. 

Seul "petit" problème faites attention à ne pas régler le double click de la Magic mousse à une vitesse trop rapide sous peine de ne pas pouvoir ouvrir les dossiers.

PHOTOSHOP CS4 et AUTOPANO notamment, fonctionnent à toute vitesse avec pour CS4 l'aide du GPU qui prend la main sur le CPU.

Autre fait remarquable qui brosse mon égo dans le bon sens, tous les gens à qui j'ai montré la machine sont scotchés.

Bon réveillon à tout le monde


----------



## jaguymac (30 Décembre 2009)

Semaine 52 toujours des problèmes d'écrans. Apple n'a toujours pas réussi à solutionner le problème, ce qui est plus qu'inquiétant.


----------



## fouyas (30 Décembre 2009)

Hello, moi un iMac 27 i7 de remplacement reçu hier  Pour l'instant pas de problème, c'est un semaine 52. 
Pourvu que ça dure ...


----------



## sylvanhus (31 Décembre 2009)

Alors vu que c'est moi qui ai lancé cette idée, de machine sans défauts , je viens vous faire part de ma nouvelle machine reçue (remplacement w8946) aujourd'hui...

C'est une série 8951 et elle va subir (déja) une réparation...tout est OK sauf la dalle qui souffre toujours d'une fuite de luminosité (4 coins blancs sur un fond noir) donc un technicien va venir la changer (pour voir)...

Par contre ayant tres peu testé mon ancien Imac 24 (1 mois et demi en SAV) je constate sur le 27 qu'il émet un tres leger bourdonnement (pendant que je vous écris ^^)

Le tres leger bourdonnement est-il normal ? ou la machine est TOTALEMENT silencieuse sans rien faire ?

Merci à vous ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h31 ----------




sylvanhus a dit:


> Alors vu que c'est moi qui ai lancé cette idée, de machine sans défauts , je viens vous faire part de ma nouvelle machine reçue (remplacement w8946) aujourd'hui...
> 
> C'est une série 8951 et elle va subir (déja) une réparation...tout est OK sauf la dalle qui souffre toujours d'une fuite de luminosité (4 coins blancs sur un fond noir) donc un technicien va venir la changer (pour voir)...
> 
> ...






J'ai trouvé pour le bourdonnement, cela vient de mon bureau , en effet lorsque je le souleve il ya plus de bruit ^^
Allez plus que la dalle et ça devrait le faire ^^!!!


----------



## dougi83 (6 Janvier 2010)

Ayé je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui c'est une semaine 48 :
- merci la Poste de m avoir éventrer le carton, j'ai mis toutes les réserves nécessaires.... j'ai bien eu peur que l'on m'ai "emprunté" la magic mouse mais non 
- c'est une semaine 48
- Tout complet Ouf
- Etat impeccable
- Test Pixels morts -> 0 apparemment
- Test du jaune -> tres tres faible en bas à droite, ça s'apparente plus à du clouding à mon avis. Sur des photos ou quelconque fond d'écran c'est absolument invisible.
- Test de l'isight, je ne vois pas de pixel mort
- Disque dur tres silencieux
- Clavier bien plat et pas tordu (dommage que ce soit le petit par defaut sans USB sur le coté)
- Airport est présent et se connecte tres bien et rapidement
- Mise a jour en 10.6.2 OK
- Mise à jour carte graphique demandée et faite
- Pour l'instant après quelques heures d'utilisation aucun effet de sursaut... je touche du bois
- Bref tres satisfait 
- Merci Boulanger pour leur sérieux et rapidité... hormis le fait d'envoyer l'iMac tel quel c'est à dire dans le carton d'origine sans emballage supplémentaire.

En magasin 27" c'est pas mal, 21 semble petit... chez soit c'est énorme 
Ca pourra en rassurrer certains... en tout cas moi oui à moins que des phénomènes ne se produisent qu'apres plusieurs semaines


----------



## lagrenouille007 (6 Janvier 2010)

bonsoir à tous,
recu imac 27" icore7 le 27/12/2009 semaine 51 parti de chine le 19/12
problème identique au départ et même après la mise à jour
apres avoir fait éteindre mac-retirer fiche-appuyer 15 sec sur bouton allumage-
remettre fiche-alumer et appuyer touches cmd-alt-P-R demandée par applecare
plus de problèmes nickel . 
ce matin dès le premier allumage du mac sursaut,flashs,écran noir fraction de seconde  appel chez apple care et retour imac 
parait qu'il faut changer de carte graphique et des proms...
en plus suit switcheur pas de chance


----------



## filoux60 (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

voila j'ai reçu hier mon imac 27 Qi 5, je confirme la bonne reception de celui ci et il est génial 
tous ce que j'attendait mise à part que maintenant je v devoir m'y faire car je passe de windows à mac c pas évident au début pour qlq histoires etc,....

et pour revenir au sujet aucuns problèmes jusqu'a présent et tout est nikkel .

je vous en souhaite autant pour vos commandes à venir et avec tous ça j'avais oublié déjà de vous souhaité mes meilleurs voeux 2010


A+


----------



## brembo (7 Janvier 2010)

J'avais posté après 10 jours d'utilisation, mon avis n'a pas changé depuis. Toujours aucun problème à déclarer (fingers crossed). 

http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/10-jours-d-utilisation-de-l-i7-premier-bilan-288014.html


----------



## Pierre C. (7 Janvier 2010)

Content de voir qu'il y en a pour qui tout roule, ca donne de l'espoir! 
Pour ceux qui n'ont aucun soucis, avez-vous fait le teste de la jaunisse sur un fond gris ou blanc ou encore sur cette page dédier "test":
http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php

Merci de confirmer

Se serait peut être sympa de le mettre dans l'entête du post pour éviter peut être que ceux qui n'ont pas tester-teste 

Ps: pas que je ne crois pas qu'il existe des iMac 27 sans jaunisse, mais sans le teste et avec une photo en fond c'est claire que ce n'est pas évident à voir... à moins d'être méticuleux et d'avoir calibrer son écran et de s'apercevoir qu'à tel endroit une photo est trop chaude et pas à un autre

PS: sur macrumors un utilisateur vient de recevoir la dernière production de janvier de l'iMac 27" et à toujours la jaunisse


----------



## tedy57 (8 Janvier 2010)

imac reçu hiers qui tourne non stop depuis, pas de problèmes à signaler, le test a été fait et pas de pixels hs, pas de fuite de luminosité, pas de flash, pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## brembo (8 Janvier 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Content de voir qu'il y en a pour qui tout roule, ca donne de l'espoir!
> Pour ceux qui n'ont aucun soucis, avez-vous fait le teste de la jaunisse sur un fond gris ou blanc ou encore sur cette page dédier "test":
> http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php
> 
> ...


Test réalisé à l'instant, écran parfait, j'espère que cela va durer.
Rappel : iMac produit semaine 47


----------



## Pierre C. (8 Janvier 2010)

Super et merci d'avoir fait le test!!!


----------



## dougi83 (8 Janvier 2010)

J'avais fait le mien également selon le même test (voir message 38 en page précédente).


----------



## Pierre C. (11 Janvier 2010)

Merci Dougi 
Y en a-t'il d'autres qui n'ont pas de soucis ni de re-chute???


----------



## medmed (11 Janvier 2010)

Perso j'ai un iMac 27" c2d depuis début décembre, jamais eu de soucis.

Je l'ai déballé, transféré mon compte de mon MBa vers l'iMac, et voilà depuis jamais le moindre souci.

Pour l'instant, c'est la meilleure machine sur laquelle j'ai travaillée, et chaque personne qui passe chez moi constate la qualité de l'écran, son design et le style de l'ensemble Magic Mouse/clavier sans fil.
Ca me fait penser que j'aurais dû acheter des actions AAPL tellement en sortant ils veulent switcher


----------



## maczan (11 Janvier 2010)

Reçu le 30 décembre par mon APR de Valence.
Aucun soucis.
Ordinateur parfait.
Parfait.
Parfait.
iMac 27 pouces, i7, 1Go, Apple Care, télécommande.
Parfait. Beau. Classe. Écran impressionnant. Unique.  
Souris parfaite pour moi.
Clavier parfait.
Test fait. Verdict: Plus que parfait. Na !
Bref, le meilleur ordi que je n'ai jamais eu en 20 ans. (désolé pour mes macbook, mon iMac bleu, mon G5 bipro + 23 pouces Apple, mon Power PC, et tous les autres du temps de MacOs 6, 7 et 8.........)


----------



## bolox (11 Janvier 2010)

Knuckles a dit:


> J'ai recu mon iMac 27 core i7 aujourd'hui a 13h, et franchement c'est que du bonheur, c'est mon premier mac et il a 0 défauts !!! Aucun pixel morts, pas d'écran qui jaunis, pas de barre sombre en bas, pas de bosse, pas d'écran fissuré, pas de flash bisarre bref, vraiment parfait.
> 
> Mon imac a été fabriqué semaine 52  !
> A mon avis les problèmes sont bel et bien résolus



Idem 

IMac reçu Lundi, fabrication semaine 52 et no soucis jusqu'à présent, que du bonheur 

Pourvu que ça dure lol


----------



## jfa-mac (11 Janvier 2010)

imac I7, 8 de RAM, reçu lundi dernier
semaine 52
aucun problème
le 1er que j'avais reçu (semaine 41) avait eu des pbs dès le 3ème jour

je croise les doigts ppour que ça dure


----------



## walloon (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Très récent switcher, j'ai reçu mon iMac vendredi passé:

  Nom du modèle :    iMac
  Identifiant du modèle :    iMac11,1
  Nom du processeur :    Intel Core i5
  Vitesse du processeur :    2,66 GHz
  Numéro de série (système) :    W895292H5RU

J'ai fait le test décrit plus haut: pas de problème.

Pas (encore?) de problème de sursaut d'écran malgré une utilisation intensive. Je croise les doigts...


----------



## Mysthik (12 Janvier 2010)

Voila Imac i5 reçu le 8 Janvier...
Et aucun problèmes, et j'ai  fait les test et tout tourne nickel..
Nouvel utilisateur de Mac et j'en suis ravis..un peu de mal avec l'écran 27...peut-être que un 21,5 avec un i5 et une carte 4850 ...m'aurait suffit mais bon...je suis qd même ravis.

Je pense que pas mal de problèmes sont résolus...et now les livraisons sont rapides car j'ai vus des stocks tout frais..


----------



## jaguymac (12 Janvier 2010)

Le soucis c'est que les problèmes d'écrans peuvent survenir tout de suite ou 1 mois après.


----------



## lennoyl (12 Janvier 2010)

en effet.

Je n'ai pas eu le moindre souci sur mon imac 27" i7 depuis mi-novembre (mise à part des kp en utilisant la demo de C4D)...et le 1er janvier, j'ai eu droit à ce qui s'appelle un "offset screen display" (décalage de l'écran verticalement).
Après redémarrage, ça a disparu et ne s'est jamais reproduit... mais je commence à m'inquiéter (surtout que les kp avec C4D ne semblent pas venir de C4D)


----------



## nicolas_72 (12 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour a tous.
J'ai un imac 21.5 haut de gamme (dd 1to ) et légère jaunisse de l'écran en bas a droite
Pas de bruit sinon niveau DD.
Semaine 51 !

Me conseillez vous de faire un échange car je suis switcheur?
Merci


----------



## bambougroove (12 Janvier 2010)

nicolas_72 a dit:


> J'ai un imac 21.5 haut de gamme (dd 1to ) et légère jaunisse de l'écran en bas a droite


*Retour à l'envoyeur =>* &#63743;


----------



## Bakhour (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je reçois mon premier ordinateur Mac demain (un I5) quelles sont les premières vérifications à faire pour savoir si la machine est nickel (c'est une semaine 51) ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## spycker (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais savoir comment connaître si le mac est un semaine 50, 51....?
merci


----------



## dougi83 (13 Janvier 2010)

Regarde le numéro de série qui commence par W89... ce sont les deux chiffres suivant

ex : W8948253 est un semaine 48
W8951593 est un semaine 51


----------



## spycker (13 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour cette réponse furtive!


----------



## tristelle (13 Janvier 2010)

Reçu le mien il y a à peine une heure et j'ai fait tous les tests, ça va tout bien ! j'ai peut-être un pixel mort mais bon... il ne se voit pas ^_^

super contente !


----------



## spycker (13 Janvier 2010)

tristelle a dit:


> Reçu le mien il y a à peine une heure et j'ai fait tous les tests, ça va tout bien ! j'ai peut-être un pixel mort mais bon... il ne se voit pas ^_^
> 
> super contente !



Quelle est la semaine de ton iMac?


----------



## rolweb (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour , 
pas de souci non plus sur mon 27 pouces de base acheté sur le refurb 
mis en service hier


----------



## tristelle (13 Janvier 2010)

Ben là où je n'ai pas comme vous (ou alors je ne regarde pas où il faut...), c'est que mon numéro de série est VM0026V35PM


----------



## spycker (13 Janvier 2010)

tu clic sur &#63743;-> à propos de ce Mac puis tu clic deux fois sur "version 10. ..."


----------



## Bakhour (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je reçois mon premier ordinateur Mac demain (un I5) quelles sont les premières vérifications à faire pour savoir si la machine est nickel (c'est une semaine 51) ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Janvier 2010)

Ben moi c'est de pire en pire mon Imac 27 i5 repart encore au SAV pour échange...

j'en suis a mon 2e 27 qui avait lui aussi un probleme d'écran (jaune a droite et coin blanc sur fond noir) et j'ai donc changer la dalle ce matin et devinez quoi ???

toujours pareil

que dois je faire ?

Ras le bol d'attendre 1 semaine et demi pour recevoir le nouveau à chaque fois, j'en suis a 2 mois et 17 jours avec un mac en SAV...

otut ça pour dire que mon 27 semaine 51 est toujours en rade...


----------



## tristelle (13 Janvier 2010)

spycker a dit:


> tu clic sur &#63743;-> à propos de ce Mac puis tu clic deux fois sur "version 10. ..."



Eh bien ça donne bien le numéro ci-dessus.


----------



## bambougroove (13 Janvier 2010)

spycker a dit:


> tu clic sur &#63743;-> à propos de ce Mac puis tu clic deux fois sur "version 10. ..."


*Autre moyen pour obtenir le n° de série :*
&#63743; > A propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos... > cliquer à gauche sur "Matériel" >   à droite tu auras le Numéro de série (système)


----------



## rolweb (14 Janvier 2010)

rolweb a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> pas de souci non plus sur mon 27 pouces de base acheté sur le refurb
> mis en service hier



Je retire ce que j'ai écris car j'ai un jaunissement en bas à droite de l'écran et comme acheté sur le refurb pas possible pour le changement c'est remboursement direct.
Contact avec apple ce soir


----------



## pierrot2k (14 Janvier 2010)

En refurb on ne dispose pas d un an de garantie comme du neuf et du droit de rétractation ??
Ca m étonne et ca m inquiète, je recois le mien demain...


----------



## rolweb (15 Janvier 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> En refurb on ne dispose pas d un an de garantie comme du neuf et du droit de rétractation ??
> Ca m étonne et ca m inquiète, je recois le mien demain...



Bonjour , 

Pour la garantie c'est bien 1 an pas de problème 
pour la rétraction tu as 15 jours, mais si le mac a un souci tu le renvoie mais il n'ya pas d'échange c'est direct le remboursement.

Bonne journée


----------



## pierrot2k (15 Janvier 2010)

rolweb a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Pour la garantie c'est bien 1 an pas de problème
> pour la rétraction tu as 15 jours, mais si le mac a un souci tu le renvoie mais il n'ya pas d'échange c'est direct le remboursement.
> ...


J'ai la meme chose que toi vraiment visible avec la luminosité à fond (imac recu ce jour).
J ai aussi peut etre une uniformité des noirs qui laissent un peu a désirer (de la lumiere dans les côtés bas à droite et gauche) tu as ca aussi ?

Mais pour l instant on ne peut pas dire que ca soit très génant ...


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Janvier 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> J'ai la meme chose que toi vraiment visible avec la luminosité à fond (imac recu ce jour).
> J ai aussi peut etre une uniformité des noirs qui laissent un peu a désirer (de la lumiere dans les côtés bas à droite et gauche) tu as ca aussi ?
> 
> Mais pour l instant on ne peut pas dire que ca soit très génant ...







ça dépend de ton utilisation...

Si c'est pour le net regarder des vidéos et faire un peu de bureautique, ben c'est comme le pietre qualité d'un écran de PC portable, ce n'est pas génant...

Mais si tu veux faire de la colorisation , de la photo ben la c'est moins droles, car il faudra dans tous tes applats et autres photos, prendre en compte le coté droit jaunatre et refaire des réglages par dessus, si dans ton visuel cela n'est pas comme tu le souhaites...

Autant dire que c'est super inconfortable, et vu la config (i5 et i7) c'est clairement fait pour le travail ou les applications tres lourdes, et en général l'écran est sollicité...

Mais quoi qu'il arrive cela ne respecte pas la fiche technique d'Apple avec son "écran sublime" a LED... on en est loin...


----------



## pierrot2k (15 Janvier 2010)

Je suis assez exigeant et je suis loin du résultat d un portable (meme si j imagine que tu exagérais volontairement).
J'utilise mon PC pour les loisirs, j aurai effectivement des photos à retoucher mais dans un contexte non professionnel.
Bien sur si j ai le défaut du "flickering" et un écran qui scintille/saute ca sera tout bonnement inacceptable, je cherche juste à ne pas me focaliser sur ce défaut mais de voir réellement lors de mon utilisation et lorsque j ouvrirai des photos et des vidéo HD à des résolutions > 1080p.

Sinon une piste pour le numéro de série depuis l OS ?


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Janvier 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> Je suis assez exigeant et je suis loin du résultat d un portable (meme si j imagine que tu exagérais volontairement).
> J'utilise mon PC pour les loisirs, j aurai effectivement des photos à retoucher mais dans un contexte non professionnel.
> Bien sur si j ai le défaut du "flickering" et un écran qui scintille/saute ca sera tout bonnement inacceptable, je cherche juste à ne pas me focaliser sur ce défaut mais de voir réellement lors de mon utilisation et lorsque j ouvrirai des photos et des vidéo HD à des résolutions > 1080p.
> 
> Sinon une piste pour le numéro de série depuis l OS ?






Non je n'ai pas les défauts de la dalle 27 sur mon PC portable Toshiba a 449 &#8364;...

Donc oui y a un probleme, et je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait s'en contenter (pour ceux qui veulent un ordi pour bosser) surtout que ce n'est pas ce que Apple annonce dans sa présentation de l'Imac...

Tu dois avoir ce que l'on te promet ni plus ni moins...
mais de la à dire que c'est pas si grave, la il faut respecter ceux qui veulent avoir ce qu'on leur à promis...


pour l'astuce du num de série, clic Pomme
clic "a propos de ce Mac"
Clic plus d'infos
clic sur matériel
regardes en bas (avant derniere ligne) 

Enjoy ^^


----------



## pierrot2k (15 Janvier 2010)

J ai un truc bidon : avec que des chiffres commencant par 7 et pas de W ?
Sinon oui c'est vraiment dommage pour l écran je suis d accord mais LG franchement je déteste leur télé ...

EDIT : même sur le mac physique c est un numéro du type : 
7*95**PF5PE
Est ce que parce que ma machine est une refurb ? J ai lu qu il réattribuait des S/N.


Pour les traces jaunes je suis très très nettement en dessous d un défaut de ce type :
http://att.macrumors.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=206839&d=1260568942
Il s'agit juste d une miniscule tache très claire à forte luminosité mais l uniformité des noires ne me parait pas parfaite.


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Janvier 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> J ai un truc bidon : avec que des chiffres commencant par 7 et pas de W ?
> Sinon oui c'est vraiment dommage pour l écran je suis d accord mais LG franchement je déteste leur télé ...






Bizarre , peut être les refurb ont il un numéro a part ?

Moi je fais exactement cette manip et j'ai mon sérial ^^

W8951...

J'attends un 3e Imac 27 pour la semaine prochaine pour un ultime test...

Si ça va toujours pas , j'arrete les frais et demande un autre ordi ou un remboursement...
Car apres 3 machines il ne faudra pas espérer une amélioration...la dalle est concue comme ça et tout le monde aura la meme...quoi qu'on fasse

Moi je ne l'accepte pas c'est tout...et c'est de toute façon inadmissible !

J'espere vraiment être surpris et , du coup, me tromper , mais quand je lis tous ceux qui ont fait le test , ils ont  tous remarqués les défauts connus...

Ceux qui disent que c'est parfait pour eux , c'est ceux qui ne le voit pas, ou qui n'ont pas fait le test...

J'aimerai d'ailleurs qui si quelqu'un a vraiment une dalle parfaite qui nous le montre en photo (fond noir avec luminosité au max)

j'ai peu d'espoir ^^


----------



## pierrot2k (15 Janvier 2010)

Oui effectivement c est un refurb mais du coup je ne sais pas de quelle semaine il est lol
Oui c'est clair il n est pas parfait, je comprends ta démarche de vouloir au moins un noir, gris, blanc uniforme en luminosité et couleur.
Niveau silence par contre bon point c'est bluffant !


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Janvier 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> Oui effectivement c est un refurb mais du coup je ne sais pas de quelle semaine il est lol
> Oui c'est clair il n est pas parfait, je comprends ta démarche de vouloir au moins un noir, gris, blanc uniforme en luminosité et couleur.
> Niveau silence par contre bon point c'est bluffant !





Tout est bluffant dans l'Imac ! sauf son écran...son gros point fort d'apres la Pub...


C'est triste , car moi aussi j'aime beaucoup le confort de la machine...mais sans écran , elle ne vaut plus rien...


----------



## pinkipou (15 Janvier 2010)

Pour un fil de discussion confirmant des Imac 27 pouces sans problèmes je trouve qu'il y en a beaucoup des problèmes ! !
Même si je reconnais que les personnes qui postent sont souvent celles qui ont des problèmes ! !
Car c'est bien connu, a quoi ça sert de poster si tout va bien..... ?!


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Pour un fil de discussion confirmant des Imac 27 pouces sans problèmes je trouve qu'il y en a beaucoup des problèmes ! !
> Même si je reconnais que les personnes qui postent sont souvent celles qui ont des problèmes ! !
> Car c'est bien connu, a quoi ça sert de poster si tout va bien..... ?!





Le plus intrigant , c'est que ça devrait être desert, car vu que les MAc ne représentent que 5% des ordis installés , tout modeles confondus, on devrait plutot parler des problemes logiciels pour les nouveaux venus...

Cela montre toute l'étendue des problemes d' Imac...


----------



## pinkipou (15 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Le plus intrigant , c'est que ça devrait être desert, car vu que les MAc ne représentent que 5% des ordis installés , tout modeles confondus, on devrait plutot parler des problemes logiciels pour les nouveaux venus...
> 
> Cela montre toute l'étendue des problemes d' Imac...



Tout a fait d'accord avec toi, mais il faut nuancer quand même, car on trouvera toujours plus de gens qui ont des problèmes sur les forums, que ceux qui n'en n'ont pas !


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Tout a fait d'accord avec toi, mais il faut nuancer quand même, car on trouvera toujours plus de gens qui ont des problèmes sur les forums, que ceux qui n'en n'ont pas !





tout à fait ! 

mais quand il n'y a pas ,ou peu, de problèmes, il devrait y avoir moins de plaintes aussi...et c'est loin d'être le cas...

Monde sur le forum = recherche d'infos pour des problemes


----------



## pinkipou (15 Janvier 2010)

tristelle a dit:


> Ben là où je n'ai pas comme vous (ou alors je ne regarde pas où il faut...), c'est que mon numéro de série est VM0026V35PM



Ce numéro de série est exact. 
Ton ordinateur a été construit en République Tchèque la deuxième semaine de janvier et c'est un Imac 27 pouces à 3,06 Ghz.
Et là on tient quelque chose, car visiblement il y a maintenant 2 usines de production pour les nouveaux Imacs, une en Chine à Shanghai et l'autre en République Tchèque.


----------



## optimus60 (15 Janvier 2010)

hello , 

ces problèmes que tout le monde evoquent arrivent ils ,des lors du  debalage de la machine , ou passer un certain labs de temps.

etant bien evidemment interresse par ce modele , je me posais la question d'aller chercher la machine en magasin (dispo chez ILCG)) la faire deballer et la tester sur place ..?

bien sur si le problème arrive au bout d'un certain temps cela ne sert à rien 
merci de vos reponses


----------



## pinkipou (15 Janvier 2010)

Le problème peut survenir tout de suite ou après plusieurs jours ou semaines.
La meilleure solution c'est d'acheter sur l'APPLE store, car comme ça tu as 14 jours pour le tester chez toi et demander un échange.


----------



## oligo (15 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Bizarre , peut être les refurb ont il un numéro a part ?
> 
> J'espere vraiment être surpris et , du coup, me tromper , mais quand je lis tous ceux qui ont fait le test , ils ont  tous remarqués les défauts connus...
> 
> ...



Bah envoie nous une photo en commentant EXACTEMENT ce que tu appelles une dalle pas parfaite, puis envoie également une photo d'une dalle selon toi parfaite... Si je vois une différence, alors là je dis ok, sinon.... 
Je pense que les propriétaires d'iMacs foireux sont devenus super paranos et voient des défauts là où il n'y en a peut-être (je dis bien peut-être...) plus!
Mais comme tu dis que 





> Ceux qui disent que c'est parfait pour eux , c'est ceux qui ne le voit pas, ou qui n'ont pas fait le test...


, alors je te prends au mot, et poste nous ton gros défaut! 

(Ne voit aucune animosité ou haine dans ce post)


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Bah envoie nous une photo en commentant EXACTEMENT ce que tu appelles une dalle pas parfaite, puis envoie également une photo d'une dalle selon toi parfaite... Si je vois une différence, alors là je dis ok, sinon....
> Je pense que les propriétaires d'iMacs foireux sont devenus super paranos et voient des défauts là où il n'y en a peut-être (je dis bien peut-être...) plus!
> Mais comme tu dis que , alors je te prends au mot, et poste nous ton gros défaut!
> 
> (Ne voit aucune animosité ou haine dans ce post)





Avec plaisir !

Voici le 1er Imac reçu ! (1ere photo)

Et le 2e reçu 10 jours plus tard (2e photo)

Le 2e Imac (Semaine 51 censé régler les problemes) a eu un changement de Dalle avant hier, qui a exactement la meme chose ...

Mon appareil n'étant pas la top , je vous propose pas les photos écran jaunes , car la , c'est plus les yeux qui parlent que le capteur de l'appareil...

Si pour toi on chipote, on doit pas avoir le meme amour pour la vaseline  (humour aussi ^^)


----------



## oligo (15 Janvier 2010)

Ok au temps pour moi! 

C'est juste qu'il semble également y avoir des "râleurs professionnels" qui traînent par ici, et j'ai dû me désabonner à plusieurs fils à cause de ça... 

Merci pour la réponse rapide!

.... Et j'espère que tu auras enfin un iMac avec un bon écran!


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Ok au temps pour moi!
> 
> C'est juste qu'il semble également y avoir des "râleurs professionnels" qui traînent par ici, et j'ai dû me désabonner à plusieurs fils à cause de ça...
> 
> ...





En ayant vu 3 identiques à des fabrications différentes, je crois que cela restera comme ça...

J'ai, ce matin, été voir Iconcept pres de chez moi, et idem les écrans en magasin sont identiques...

Je reste peu confiant dans l'amélioration de ce phénomene...
Apple a choisi une gamme de mer...pour ses écrans et nous avons une gamme de mer...

rien de plus ^^

ET ce n'est pas normal ! j'invite les sceptiques à lire en détails la pub sur le store ^^

C'est ...triste...


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Ok au temps pour moi!
> 
> C'est juste qu'il semble également y avoir des "râleurs professionnels" qui traînent par ici, et j'ai dû me désabonner à plusieurs fils à cause de ça...
> 
> ...







Je joins une photo rapide que je viens de faire de mon PC portable Toshiba LCD classic 17 a 449  TTC ^^


luminosité au max, c'est pas noir (dalle 1er prix de chez 1er prix) mais l'uniformité est la !

L'Imac 27 est battu pas un simple Portable...(Je parle pas des couleurs mais du minimum syndical à avoir avec un écran ^^)


----------



## bambougroove (15 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Avec plaisir !
> 
> Voici le 1er Imac reçu ! (1ere photo)
> 
> ...


Tes écrans ont effectivement un problème, c'est indéniable 

Ce n'était pas le cas pour les écrans de mes 1er et 2ème iMac 27" i7, il ne faut donc pas faire une généralité de ce problème en particulier.

Pour le problème du sursaut ou scintillement d'écran, c'est autre chose ... :mouais:


----------



## Pierre C. (15 Janvier 2010)

C'est claire que c'est triste!
J'attends toujours mon 2eme... pfff


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Tes écrans ont effectivement un problème, c'est indéniable
> 
> Ce n'était pas le cas pour les écrans de mes 1er et 2ème iMac 27" i7, il ne faut donc pas faire une généralité de ce problème en particulier.
> 
> Pour le problème du sursaut ou scintillement d'écran, c'est autre chose ... :mouais:






Ben avec 3 dalles 27 différentes le problemes était le meme...

De fabrication différentes également, avec comme dernière, celle changée avant hier...(donc une toute récente ^^)

Donc désolé si je reste sceptique, d'autant qu'a Iconcept ce matin c'était la meme sur 2 modeles exposés...

J'espere avoir une surprise ! mais j'en doute...

C'est pour cela que j'attends quelqu'un me montrant le contraire ^^

réponse semaine prochaine


----------



## Pierre C. (15 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Tes écrans ont effectivement un problème, c'est indéniable
> 
> Ce n'était pas le cas pour les écrans de mes 1er et 2ème iMac 27" i7, il ne faut donc pas faire une généralité de ce problème en particulier.
> 
> Pour le problème du sursaut ou scintillement d'écran, c'est autre chose ... :mouais:



Et tu n'avais pas la teinte jaune?
EDIT: PS: pour moi la teinte jaune c'est aussi grave que le sursaut ou le scintillement


----------



## bambougroove (15 Janvier 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> Et tu n'avais pas la teinte jaune?


J'avais la jaunisse sur le 1er pas sur le 2ème.

Je parlais uniquement du problème évoqué sur la photo (fuites de luminosité) 


EDIT : Pour résumer la situation :
- la teinte jaune et la fuite de luminosité ne sont pas des problèmes qui touchent tous les iMac
- le sursaut ou scintillement d'écran est un problème qui ne se déclare pas forcément tout de suite, on n'est donc sûr de rien pour le moment.


----------



## Pierre C. (15 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> J'avais la jaunisse sur le 1er pas sur le 2ème.
> 
> Je parlais uniquement du problème évoqué sur la photo (fuites de luminosité)



Ca me rassure déjà de savoir que ca existe une dalle qui n'est pas jaune!


----------



## roadkiller (15 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je joins une photo rapide que je viens de faire de mon PC portable Toshiba LCD classic 17 a 449  TTC ^^
> 
> 
> luminosité au max, c'est pas noir (dalle 1er prix de chez 1er prix) mais l'uniformité est la !
> ...



Tu es entrain de comparer 2 technologies de rétroéclairage totalement différente. La technologie qu'emploie ton portable toshiba est celle qui est maitrisée depuis plus d'une dizaine d'année alors que celle employée sur l'iMac vient d'être commercialisé il y a maximum 2 ans. 

Au pire, il faudra se tenir au courant des écran 27" de marque Dell qui seront équipés de la même dale et si Apple ne publie pas de correctif flasher le firmware de l'écran de l'iMac 27' par celui du Dell de même taille.

Par contre pour les 21,5' désolé je n'ai pas de solution donc si Apple ne vous en trouve pas une vous êtes baysay ..


----------



## cillab (15 Janvier 2010)

pas de saut d'écrand,marche nikel trés satisfait de ce beau joujou ,mais je me suis apercu
cet aprés midi,de traces,blanchatres ,sous la vitre en haut je l'ais ammener,chez mon 
concessionnaire mac ,sur le champs ils mon enlever la vitre,avec 2ventouses elle est aimentée
et clipsée sur le cadre nettoyage interne avec un microfibre et du produit a vitre et remontage
15 ninutes il est nikel <explications : les conposents neufs,ont émmis,une sorte de fumée>
qui se voyait 
 l'crand mis en veille voila l'histoire  mon spécialiste est I CONCÉPT aTOULOUSE
c'est un produit magnifique


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Tu es entrain de comparer 2 technologies de rétroéclairage totalement différente. La technologie qu'emploie ton portable toshiba est celle qui est maitrisée depuis plus d'une dizaine d'année alors que celle employée sur l'iMac vient d'être commercialisé il y a maximum 2 ans.
> 
> Au pire, il faudra se tenir au courant des écran 27" de marque Dell qui seront équipés de la même dale et si Apple ne publie pas de correctif flasher le firmware de l'écran de l'iMac 27' par celui du Dell de même taille.
> 
> Par contre pour les 21,5' désolé je n'ai pas de solution donc si Apple ne vous en trouve pas une vous êtes baysay ..







Ok je veux bien, mais va voir les TV LED, voir des portables à LED (ACER d'un pote par exmeple) t'es loin de ces problemes, bien au contraire le LED apporte une réelle amélioration de la luminosité !!!

Le LED est bon quand il est bien utilisé, c'est pas le cas de LG pour les Imac tout simplement...


----------



## bambougroove (15 Janvier 2010)

Pierre C. a dit:


> EDIT: PS: pour moi la teinte jaune c'est aussi grave que le sursaut ou le scintillement


Je n'ai pas dit cela !!

Les problèmes évoqués sur l'iMac 27" (teinte jaune, fuites de luminosité, dd bruyant, ventilateurs bruyants, etc...) ne sont pas généraux à toutes les machines, les témoignages sur ce forum le montre.

En revanche, concernant le sursaut ou le scintillement de l'écran nous ne sommes sûrs de rien puisque c'est un problème qui n'arrive pas forcément de suite et de plus il est intermittent


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit cela !!
> 
> Les problèmes évoqués sur l'iMac 27" (teinte jaune, fuites de luminosité, dd bruyant, ventilateurs bruyants, etc...) ne sont pas généraux à toutes les machines, les témoignages sur ce forum le montre.
> 
> En revanche, concernant le sursaut ou le scintillement de l'écran nous ne sommes sûrs de rien puisque c'est un problème qui n'arrive pas forcément de suite et de plus il est intermittent






Pour l'instant les fuites de luminosité ne sont pas démenties ...

Personnes, à part dire, "moi c'est parfait", n'a pu prouver le contraire !
C'est surement des personnes qui n'ont pas fait le test, ou qui ne le voient pas...

Pour revenir au LED ,certe c'est une nouvelle technologie moins maitrisée d'apres certains , mais c'est encore de la faute d'Apple de l'avoir choisie avant d'être sur du résultat...

Pourquoi ne pas être resté au 24 en poussant encore plus la technologie LCD actuel , cela n'aurait pas couté plus cher en plus...

Mais le LED sur un carton c'est toujours plus marketing, et Apple l'a bien compris, mais de la a avoir ce genre de blague , c'est autre chose...


----------



## bambougroove (15 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Pour l'instant les fuites de luminosité ne sont pas démenties ...
> 
> Personnes, à part dire, "moi c'est parfait", n'a pu prouver le contraire !
> C'est surement des personnes qui n'ont pas fait le test, ou qui ne le voient pas...


Je ne suis pas payée par Apple pour dire que mon écran n'a pas le problème que tu constates, photos à l'appui sur ce post : http://forums.macg.co/5355135-post89.html

Je suis beaucoup l'actualité à ce sujet car concernée  et j'ai de plus fait tous les tests sur les 1er et 2ème exemplaires de l'iMac 27" i7 !!

Résultat : 
Le 2ème iMac n'a pas tous les défauts que j'avais constaté sur le 1er (teinte jaune, DD bruyant/gargouillant et dont la température n'était pas vraiment normale)
SAUF en ce qui concerne le DD qui est toujours bruyant mais en moins fort.
Je l'ai depuis le 8 janvier et j'attends encore avant de demander un échange, surtout que j'ai provisoirement amoindri le problème en désactivant Spotlight, ce qui fait que le DD est moins sollicité par des lectures/écritures quasi continuelles (du moins sur le 1er).


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je ne suis pas payée par Apple pour dire que mon écran n'a pas le problème que tu constates, photos à l'appui sur ce post : http://forums.macg.co/5355135-post89.html
> 
> Je suis beaucoup l'actualité à ce sujet car concernée  et j'ai de plus fait tous les tests sur les 1er et 2ème exemplaires de l'iMac 27" i7 !!
> 
> ...






Je veux bien te  croire, mais c'est tes yeux qui parlent et souvent les différents utilisateurs n'ont pas les memes...
J'ajoute que des fois on voit sur photos ce qu'on ne voit pas à l'oeil nu et inversement...

La fuite de luminosité se voit plus sur la photo qu'en vrai (pas à mes yeux) mais ma copine elle ne le trouve pas flagrant par exemple, et elle avoue ne l'avoir jamais remarqué si elle ne si était pas posé...

La photo met tout le monde d'accord, elle y compris...

Donc si quelqu'un a une photo pour prouver, cela me mettrait d'accord sur le fait que tous les Mac ne sont pas touchés ?

Pour l'instant, pour moi ils sont comme ça et ça ne changera pas, car c'est la qualité du model qui est comme ça...


----------



## bambougroove (15 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je veux bien te  croire, mais c'est tes yeux qui parlent et souvent les différents utilisateurs n'ont pas les memes...
> J'ajoute que des fois on voit sur photos ce qu'on ne voit pas à l'oeil nu et inversement...
> 
> La fuite de luminosité se voit plus sur la photo qu'en vrai (pas à mes yeux) mais ma copine elle ne le trouve pas flagrant par exemple, et elle avoue ne l'avoir jamais remarqué si elle ne si était pas posé...
> ...


Je suis d'accord avec toi, de plus nous entrons dans un domaine assez subjectif ...

Les photos rendent assez mal compte de la réalité ... telle que chacun de nous la voit  
car elles amplifient le problème et pas toujours à l'endroit où nous le voyons à l'oeil nu :rateau:

Essayons de comparer ce qui peut l'être, c'est-à-dire au minimum dans les mêmes conditions, mis à part l'appareil de photo 
(dans mon cas avec un téléphone portable LG lol datant de 3 ans environ).

*1er iMac 27" i7 - semaine 50 :*

Je ne me souviens plus des conditions exactes de prise des photos.
A l'oeil nu, la teinte jaune était très visible surtout en bas à droite de l'écran.
C'était gênant pour la lecture du forum MacGé par exemple, je voyais clairement la partie basse plus jaune.













*2ème iMac 27" i7 - semaine 02 *(sic)* - reçu le 8 janvier :*

Photos prises dans le noir :
- les 3 premières avec luminosité au maximum
- la dernière avec luminosité moyenne (8 carrés)

A l'oeil nu, avec luminosité moyenne, je ne perçois quasiment pas de teinte jaune ou de fuites de luminosité.






















Je n'utilise jamais l'écran avec la luminosité au maximum, généralement de 5 à 7 carrés (sur 16 carrés).

Dans le cadre d'une utilisation basique (navigation, bureautique, lecture de films), je ne suis pas gênée par une teinte jaune ou une fuite de luminosité.
Cela étant, même infimes, ces défauts existent


----------



## roadkiller (15 Janvier 2010)

Le 2ème est pas mal, ça passe plutôt bien même ! Semaine 02, tu viens donc de le recevoir ... pas de flickering ni autre problème pour le moment ?


----------



## bambougroove (15 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Le 2ème est pas mal, ça passe plutôt bien même ! Semaine 02, tu viens donc de le recevoir ... pas de flickering ni autre problème pour le moment ?


Comme indiqué plus haut, je l'ai depuis le 8 janvier et je suis seulement gênée par le bruit du DD qui gratouille/gargouille trop souvent à mon goût, c'est pourquoi j'ai désactivé Spotlight en attendant mieux ou au pire l'échanger.

Quand au problème de sursaut d'écran, je ne l'ai pas eu au début, mais il est susceptible de se manifester après plusieurs semaines d'utilisation, donc c'est encore trop tôt


----------



## optimus60 (15 Janvier 2010)

la il ya un truc que je ne comprend pas.. si c'est un problème de dalle...alors pourquoi n'apparait il pas sur les Nouveau iMac 27" - Intel Core 2 Duo 3,06 GHz. 
on ne lit que des soucis sur les I5, I5 ou encore I7.....ne serait ce pas plutot un soucis lié a la carte graphique car je crois qu'il n'y a que le I5 qui emporte l"ati HD4850..? visiblement pas de retour sur les ATI4870 du duocore 3,06mhz..?


----------



## bambougroove (15 Janvier 2010)

optimus60 a dit:


> ...
> ne serait ce pas plutot un soucis lié a la carte graphique car je crois qu'il n'y a que le I5 qui emporte l"ati HD4850..?


Nous avons déjà évoqué sur le forum le problème de la carte graphique (ATI RADEON HD4850) qui serait selon des tests de qualité moyenne et en tout cas peu adaptée pour des hautes résolutions, notamment celles hors normes de l'iMac 27".

Nous manquons d'informations pour déterminer si cela vient de la CG, de la dalle, ou des deux 

EDIT :
J'ai retrouvé la page sur laquelle le problème de la CG est évoqué :
http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/sursaut-sur-ecran-imac-27-a-283287-29.html

Voir notamment ces deux liens :
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-434-3610-262.html
http://forums.macg.co/5303022-post49.html


----------



## oligo (15 Janvier 2010)

@bambougroove : mais sur ton 2ème iMac, il n'y a pas de fuites de lumière... :mouais::mouais:

Bah il a l'air d'être parfait, non?!?


----------



## optimus60 (15 Janvier 2010)

alors là je suis sur le cul,  merci pour tes liens "bambougroove"...

mettre une carte graphique qui va sur ces deux ans, sous dimensionnée, que l'on arrive à trouver à 80 euros...sur un materiel qui en vaut 1800,  merci apple..

comme disait mon papa...le "pas cher fini pas couter cher"...la preuve en est...

degouté je suis.....


----------



## bambougroove (15 Janvier 2010)

oligo a dit:


> @bambougroove : mais sur ton 2ème iMac, il n'y a pas de fuites de lumière... :mouais::mouais:
> 
> Bah il a l'air d'être parfait, non?!?


Il me convient en effet :love: ... à part le DD bruyant :mouais:

J'ai mis ces photos pour que sylvanhus puisse comparer, et qu'éventuellement d'autres le fasse dans les mêmes conditions et si possible avec un appareil de meilleure qualité que mon téléphone portable


----------



## roadkiller (15 Janvier 2010)

Pour être exact c'est un problème de dalle plus câblage de la dalle. En fait il semblerait que les composant (I5 et I7 notamment) chauffent trop la dalle par l'arrière et provoque le problème de flickering.

Quand aux problème de rétroéclairage c'est un firmware baclé et la jaunisse je ne sais pas encore, faut que je potasse plus en détail le sujet. 

Selon moi d'ici 2 à 3 semaine on peut espérer voir diminuer le problème (au fur et à mesure que les stocks se videront et que les dalles à problème seront écrémées ... )


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2010)

iMac i5 27" depuis à peu près un mois: aucun souci.


----------



## Pierre C. (15 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> iMac i5 27" depuis à peu près un mois: aucun souci.



Ca redonne un peu d'espoir un photographe qui dit que son écran est bon... 
Ps: je t'ai ajouter sur flickr


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Il me convient en effet :love: ... à part le DD bruyant :mouais:
> 
> J'ai mis ces photos pour que sylvanhus puisse comparer, et qu'éventuellement d'autres le fasse dans les mêmes conditions et si possible avec un appareil de meilleure qualité que mon téléphone portable





Heuu perso on voit tout de meme une perte de luminosité , c'est beaucoup moins flagrant forcément car tu n'as pas mis la luminosité au max non plus comme sur mes photos...

Car il est la le blem c'est au 3/4 et au max que cela se voit le plus...

A moitié c'est moins visible , et tes photos le confirme, ta dalle est comme toute les autres ^^


----------



## bambougroove (16 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Heuu perso on voit tout de meme une perte de luminosité , c'est beaucoup moins flagrant forcément car tu n'as pas mis la luminosité au max non plus comme sur mes photos...


Les conditions de prise des photos sont indiquées clairement, à savoir "luminosité au maximum" sauf la dernière photo !!

Franchement tu chipotes, je te souhaite du plaisir pour trouver un écran "parfait".

Et dire merci ... tu connais ??


----------



## Damounet (16 Janvier 2010)

Ben quant à moi, c'est le troisième que je reçois, et c' est toujours pas le bon.... (2.8 intel core i7) Le premier était bruyant et faisait vibrer mon bureau avec un buzz permanent et était jaunasse en bas à droite, le deuxième ne vibrait pas mais le disque était bruyant et super jaunasse et le troisième fait à nouveau vibrer mon bureau et est légèrement jaune dans un coin. J'en peux plus.. il va repartir et je vais me faire rembourser.. marre !


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Les conditions de prise des photos sont indiquées clairement, à savoir "luminosité au maximum" sauf la dernière photo !!
> 
> Franchement tu chipotes, je te souhaite du plaisir pour trouver un écran "parfait".
> 
> Et dire merci ... tu connais ??







Non je ne chipote pas, j'avais mal lu ton post en effet ,si ta luminosité est au max, alors je reconnais que c'est moins flagrant...merci pour l'effort ^^

Par contre si mon 3e et du coup ma 4e dalle 27 n'est toujours pas la bonne (je te rappel la définition technique du dernier Imac...ECRAN SUBLIME) je serais obligé de t'ouvrir les yeux sur ton coté chanceux de la chose...

Je vois aussi un coté jaunatre sur tes 2 premieres photos (Appareil ou dalle ? ) en haut a gauche et en bas (2eme)

Désolé mais ce n'est pas un écran "normal" encore moins "sublime avec la meilleure qualité d'image possible", comme le vante Apple...

Car quand un produit est bon , il l'est en majorité, et pas l'inverse...

Je n'ai jamais vu (sauf la Xbox 360) un produit qui se trouve bon par "chance" plus que par sa réelle qualité...

Puis désolé de te rappeler que tu es le seul à montrer des photos comme celle la...cela fait plus d'un mois que les plaintes fusent et personne (à part tes photos) ne montre une dalle NORMALE...


A bon entendeur ^^

Merci pour les photos


----------



## jaguymac (16 Janvier 2010)

Damounet a dit:


> Ben quant à moi, c'est le troisième que je reçois, et c' est toujours pas le bon.... (2.8 intel core i7) Le premier était bruyant et faisait vibrer mon bureau avec un buzz permanent et était jaunasse en bas à droite, le deuxième ne vibrait pas mais le disque était bruyant et super jaunasse et le troisième fait à nouveau vibrer mon bureau et est légèrement jaune dans un coin. J'en peux plus.. il va repartir et je vais me faire rembourser.. marre !



C'était quoi la marque des disques ? Tu avais pris quelle taille 1To ou 2To ?


----------



## 223remington (16 Janvier 2010)

Imac 27 pouces "de base" reçu hier, aucun problème pour l'instant, peut être légèrement jaune sur un fond blanc, mais je ne l'aurai surement pas remarqué si je n'était pas au courant du problème. Pas de fuite de lumière, pas de sursauts, pourvu que sa dure !!! (semaine de fabrication 53 )


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Janvier 2010)

223remington a dit:


> Imac 27 pouces "de base" reçu hier, aucun problème pour l'instant, peut être légèrement jaune sur un fond blanc, mais je ne l'aurai surement pas remarqué si je n'était pas au courant du problème. Pas de fuite de lumière, pas de sursauts, pourvu que sa dure !!! (semaine de fabrication 53 )





Cool merci pour ton info ^^

Pour la fuite de lumière, tu pourrais poster des photos ?

Désolé d'insister mais j'aimerai me rassurer, car beaucoup de ce qui trouvent qu'ils ont une bonne machine, ne voit pas ce genre de défauts , pourtant bien présent...
La tache jaune, moi je ne l'accepte pas pour le prix de la machine...

Désolé mais une Mercedes avec des taches jaunes sur la peinture ne serait pas normal, et pourtant c'est que la peinture, mais n'empeche que ça ferait gueuler pas mal de monde, cette jaunisse sur une Merco !!!


----------



## pierrot2k (16 Janvier 2010)

Fuite de luminosité avec luminosité à fond sur un Imac 27 refurb :

Image de très mauvaise qualité mais on voit bien le problème :


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Janvier 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> Fuite de luminosité avec luminosité à fond sur un Imac 27 refurb :
> 
> Image de très mauvaise qualité mais on voit bien le problème :







Oui on le voit merci pour ton post!

Rien de réglé meme sur le refurb...

C'est pas cool Apple de faire ça...


----------



## bambougroove (16 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> ...
> Je vois aussi un coté jaunatre sur tes 2 premieres photos (Appareil ou dalle ? ) en haut a gauche et en bas (2eme)
> 
> Désolé mais ce n'est pas un écran "normal" encore moins "sublime avec la meilleure qualité d'image possible", comme le vante Apple...
> ...


Comme indiqué dans mon post, la prise de photos accentue un problème que je ne discerne quasiment pas, voire pas, à l'oeil nu.

Cela dit, il est bien sûr anormal qu'une telle quantité d'exemplaires soit défectueuse.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h15 ----------




pierrot2k a dit:


> Fuite de luminosité avec luminosité à fond sur un Imac 27 refurb :
> 
> Image de très mauvaise qualité mais on voit bien le problème :


Merci pierrot2k pour la photo 

Le problème est indéniable, mais il aurait été intéressant de prendre ta photo dans le noir complet pour pouvoir comparer avec les autres


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Comme indiqué dans mon post, la prise de photos accentue un problème que je ne discerne quasiment pas, voire pas, à l'oeil nu.
> 
> Cela dit, il est bien sûr anormal qu'une telle quantité d'exemplaires soit défectueuse.





Tout à fait, mais comme tu le dis si bien, tu ne le constates pas à l'oeil nu et ceux qui le constatent, ne sont pas forcément des chipoteurs non plus...

La preuve (enfin ça reste subjectif tout de meme) que l'Imac promet un bel écran, car meme les sites spé Mac parlent d'un (je cite)

"De plus, l'iMac offre en plus un écran de très bonne qualité, et de grande taille"

http://consomac.fr/fiche-macpro.html

Donc bon , je veux pas jouer sur les mots, mais pour l'instant ce n'est pas le cas...


----------



## spycker (16 Janvier 2010)

Voilà, pour info j'ai de commander un iMac 27 Core i5 sur l'appstore il y a 30min (j'ai commandé par téléphone) j'ai donc posé la question au "vendeur", où en êtes-vous avec tout les problèmes sur les iMac??? il m'a dit, c'est quasiment réglé, il n'y a plus que quelques petit problèmes mais plus de surchauffe, flash, jaunisse....  il y a que quelques cas isolé de petits problèmes comme sur toute machines...
Donc voilà, apparemment tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes, mais bon je croise les doigts...    et bon courage a tout ceux qui ont des problèmes.

Et j'ai une petite question:
Je voudrais savoir si je peut connaître la semaine de fabrication de mon mac avant de le recevoir?

et encore pour info voilà les délais estimés.

Expédition (départ du dépôt) : 01 Fev, 2010. 
Délai estimé de livraison: 10 Fev, 2010.


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Janvier 2010)

spycker a dit:


> Voilà, pour info j'ai de commander un iMac 27 Core i5 sur l'appstore il y a 30min (j'ai commandé par téléphone) j'ai donc posé la question au "vendeur", où en êtes-vous avec tout les problèmes sur les iMac??? il m'a dit, c'est quasiment réglé, il n'y a plus que quelques petit problèmes mais plus de surchauffe, flash, jaunisse....  il y a que quelques cas isolé de petits problèmes comme sur toute machines...
> Donc voilà, apparemment tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes, mais bon je croise les doigts...    et bon courage a tout ceux qui ont des problèmes.
> 
> Et j'ai une petite question:
> ...





pour le savoir le mieux est de leur téléphoner...


Pour l'histoire des Imac à problemes réglés, cela semble logique que le gars au téléphone te dise que c'est le cas...

Pour info cela fait 2 Imac (defectueux ) ou l'on me dit la meme chose (que la prochaine c'est la bonne car c'est réglé tout ça) 


Moi je te dirais mon c...

En espérant que tes yeux ne soient pas exigents, bon amusement avec ton Imac ^^


----------



## kiks (16 Janvier 2010)

Salut,
Je participe, dites moi ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## spycker (16 Janvier 2010)

pour moi c'est du propre.
il ne faut pas chipoter.

il est de qu'elle semaine ton iMac?


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Janvier 2010)

kiks a dit:


> Salut,
> Je participe, dites moi ce que vous en pensez?





ta luminosité est elle au max ?

Car sinon le test ne vaut rien ^^

Si c'est la cas , alors je dirais que enfin on a des dalles clean ^^

Mais peux tu nous en assurer s'il te plait ?

Merci beaucoup

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h06 ----------




spycker a dit:


> pour moi c'est du propre.
> il ne faut pas chipoter.





Ah bon tu trouves que les exemples plus hauts sont du chipotage ?

Les taches jaunes aussi ?

Va acheter une BMW avec une peinture à taches jaunes , on va bien voir si tu ne dis rien... ^^


----------



## kiks (16 Janvier 2010)

la gauche est avec une luminosité au max et la seconde est à la moitié.


----------



## bambougroove (16 Janvier 2010)

*Je rappelle que les photos ont une fâcheuse tendance à accentuer un problème qui existe ET même font apparaître un problème qui n'existe pas à l'oeil nu.*

Dans mon cas les légères tâches jaunes visibles sur la photo qui concerne mon 2ème iMac ne le sont pas à l'oeil nu !!


----------



## spycker (16 Janvier 2010)

Ah bon tu trouves que les exemples plus hauts sont du chipotage ?

Les taches jaunes aussi ?

Va acheter une BMW avec une peinture à taches jaunes , on va bien voir si tu ne dis rien... ^^[/QUOTE]


je ne parle pas des autre cas je parle de Kiks. sur la première photo les coins en pas sont un poil plus clairs, et pour moi ca passe. je trouve que ca vas pour cette ordi la.


----------



## kiks (16 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> *Je rappelle que les photos ont une fâcheuse tendance à accentuer un problème qui existe ET même font apparaître un problème qui n'existe pas à l'oeil nu.*
> 
> Dans mon cas les légères tâches jaunes visibles sur la photo qui concerne mon 2ème iMac ne le sont pas à l'oeil nu !!



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi +1


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Janvier 2010)

spycker a dit:


> Ah bon tu trouves que les exemples plus hauts sont du chipotage ?
> 
> Les taches jaunes aussi ?
> 
> Va acheter une BMW avec une peinture à taches jaunes , on va bien voir si tu ne dis rien... ^^




je ne parle pas des autre cas je parle de Kiks. sur la première photo les coins en pas sont un poil plus clairs, et pour moi ca passe. je trouve que ca vas pour cette ordi la.[/QUOTE]




Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, mais un écran Bas de gamme n'a meme pas ce soucis...moi il est la MON probleme, qui pour moi passe moyen...

Apres sur les photos de Kiks, on le voit moins, mais c'est tout de meme présent...


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Janvier 2010)

Allez je suis sympa je vous mets 2 photos de ma toute derniere dalle remplacé il ya 2 jours...

La 1ere est en lumi Max et la 2e est à la moitié...

C'est marrant de voir que sur la 2eme c'est l'inverse on voit moins le défaut sur la photo qu'en vrai ^^


----------



## spycker (16 Janvier 2010)

a mon avis c'est la sensibilité de ton appareil photo qui augmente quand il y a moins de lumière et qui fait apparaître les "traces" alors qu'elle diminue quand il y a plus de lumière et la tu vois rien.

a oui excuse sylvanhus, j'avais compris l'inverse.


----------



## sylvanhus (16 Janvier 2010)

spycker a dit:


> a mon avis c'est la sensibilité de ton appareil photo qui augmente quand il y a moins de lumière et qui fait apparaître les "traces" alors qu'elle diminue quand il y a plus de lumière et la tu vois rien.






Justement ça devrait être l'inverse, moins de lumiere= plus de sensibilité donc on verrait mieux sur la photo la plus sombre, hors c'est l'inverse...

La 1ere reflete exactement ce que l'on voit réellement (plusieurs témoins le remarque nettement ^^ )

Donc probleme il ya sans forcer...


----------



## pierrot2k (16 Janvier 2010)

Je me suis fait une petite frayeur là, après avoir installé boot camp et windows seven, lors de l install des drivers via bootcamp, mon écran s'est divisé en deux et un énorme bug d'affichage est apparu pendant un moment.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZOwA4Fz5Ow&feature=player_embedded (celui ci)
J'ai vu que boot camp a tenté d'installé les drivers Nvidia dans un premier temps.
Tout est rentré dans l ordre peut après. 5 min après le reboot tout était aussi correct..
Si ca se représente je l envoie directement en réparation dans un centre apple près de chez moi.

Les fuites de luminosité sont toujours aussi visible, la photo accentu un peu le soucis, il est vrai mais c'est quand même pas terrible...

Minimum luminosité :
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/6344/lowlight.jpg


Max : 
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/874/fulllight.jpg


----------



## kiks (16 Janvier 2010)

spycker a dit:


> pour moi c'est du propre.
> il ne faut pas chipoter.
> 
> il est de qu'elle semaine ton iMac?



Il est de la semaine 50 et je ne chipote pas, j'en suis satisfait même si il y a une légère teinte jaune en bas à droite. Mais comme je l'avais dit à sylvanhus, je ferai un remplacement de la dalle via l'applecare quand (et si) ce problème est résolu par apple.


----------



## pierrot2k (16 Janvier 2010)

kiks a dit:


> Il est de la semaine 50 et je ne chipote pas, j'en suis satisfait même si il y a une légère teinte jaune en bas à droite. Mais comme je l'avais dit à sylvanhus, je ferai un remplacement de la dalle via l'applecare quand (et si) ce problème est résolu par apple.


Je partage ton avis même si la fuite de luminosité est assez flagrande chez moi, pour l'instant ca marche et j ai besoin d'un PC en général c'est bien pratique avec un écran de cette taille.
Si on me le change/répare on n'est pas sur d'avoir un autre modèle sans problèmes divers et variés (sans compter les pertes de données, à moins d avoir assez d'espace pour faire des backup avec timemachine)


----------



## Cath_ (16 Janvier 2010)

Salut, j'ai un imac 27" Core 2 Duo, reçu le 2 décembre 2009.


J'ai le même problème que Pierre2k :

Mon écran se divise en deux, il a des flash, et il s'éteint et se rallume.
Ca fait 1 semaine que ça dure. Au début ça se produisait rarement (1 fois/jour) et hier, ça buggait toutes les 5 minutes. 

Je me demandais s'il fallait que je le renvoie chez Apple pour le faire réparer ou l'échanger. Et si c'était le cas, combien de temps ça prendrait en moyenne pour qu'ils nous le renvoient ?

Merci.


----------



## spycker (16 Janvier 2010)

environ 7 a 10 jours je crois


----------



## pierrot2k (16 Janvier 2010)

Cath essaye de voir s il y a des réparateurs agréés Apple pas loin de chez toi (via le site apple.com), après les avoir appelé j imagine que ca doit être possible de s y rendre pour une réparation sous garantie.


----------



## clochelune (17 Janvier 2010)

brembo a dit:


> Test réalisé à l'instant, écran parfait, j'espère que cela va durer.
> Rappel : iMac produit semaine 47



le test est en anglais!
j'aimerais le faire pour mon iMac 21.5 pouces, carte ATI, 1 TO de disque dur (un seagate non bruyant), mais je ne comprends rien à l'anglais!

en tout cas c'est rassurant de voir que les choses semblent se résoudre pour les quadri-coeurs
(nouvelle technique donc souvent failles au début)

ici, commandé le 13 décembre en magasin Fnac, dispo dès le lendemain, zéro souci

si ce n'est le mange-disque, pas évident d'insérer un dvd, y'a une technique à prendre sinon il le refuse....
pareil pour l'iMac 27 ?


----------



## pierrot2k (18 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Comme indiqué dans mon post, la prise de photos accentue un problème que je ne discerne quasiment pas, voire pas, à l'oeil nu.
> 
> Cela dit, il est bien sûr anormal qu'une telle quantité d'exemplaires soit défectueuse.
> 
> ...


J'ai parlé un peu de mon entourage de ces soucis de "fuites de lumière" et ca serait en fait du pur Clouding.
On m a vivement conseillé de l'échanger mais j'hésite encore surtout que c'est un refurb... Visiblement sans possibilité d'échange (sans compter que ca semble être la roulette russe)


----------



## bambougroove (18 Janvier 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> le test est en anglais!
> j'aimerais le faire pour mon iMac 21.5 pouces, carte ATI, 1 TO de disque dur (un seagate non bruyant), mais je ne comprends rien à l'anglais!


C'est en anglais, mais pas compliqué tout de même :
cliquer sur TEST SCREEN, puis cliquer sur le 1er test et re-clics jusqu'à la fin du test, idem pour le 2ème test et pour finir cliquer sur EXIT TEST.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h32 ----------




pierrot2k a dit:


> J'ai parlé un peu de mon entourage de ces soucis de "fuites de lumière" et ca serait en fait du pur Clouding.


Définition du "*clouding*" :
Phénomène de luminosité non uniforme affectant les dalles LCD. Il sagit de lun des défauts que lon rencontre couramment sur les écrans dordinateurs et les téléviseurs défectueux (ou lorsque le rétroéclairage nest pas homogène).
Le clouding est un défaut que lon peut repérer sur des images particulièrement sombres ou même totalement noires. Certaines zones de limage se révèlent néanmoins plus claires et grisâtres que dautres. 

*Cette situation est causée par la nature du rétroéclairage (essentiellement au néon) ou par un défaut dadhérence de la dalle à ce rétroéclairage.*

On constate en règle générale des nuages gris foncés sur un fond noir lors des passages sombres dans les films et les jeux.

Source : http://www.presence-pc.com/lexique/Clouding,03-0-520.html


----------



## vaiko666 (18 Janvier 2010)

Hum... c'est pas le topic de ceux qui ont un "Imac 27 sans problème ici ???


----------



## bambougroove (18 Janvier 2010)

vaiko666 a dit:


> Hum... c'est pas le topic de ceux qui ont un "Imac 27 sans problème ici ???


Viiii ... mais comme yen a pas beaucoup on meuble !!


----------



## Adrien13 (18 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'ai un iMac 27" Core i7, il est de la semaine 50, et ça fait un mois que je l'utilise.
J'ai effectué le test pour savoir si le mien est touché par les problème de jaune dans la partie droite, et des zones plus claires. Et ma conclusion est que je n'ai pas de zone jaune, ou alors peut-être une très légère dans le coin en-bas à droite, mais je n'en suis pas certain tellement c'est peu marqué.
Et pour le défaut de zones plus claires, je pense que oui dans les deux coins en-bas, mais lorsque je regarde un film qui se passe de nuit, je ne m'en rend absolument pas compte.
J'ai donc envie de dire que le mien n'est pas touché par ces problèmes.Ou alors je me trompe et je devrais le faire échanger par Apple?


----------



## sylvanhus (18 Janvier 2010)

Adrien13 a dit:


> Moi j'ai un iMac 27" Core i7, il est de la semaine 50, et ça fait un mois que je l'utilise.
> J'ai effectué le test pour savoir si le mien est touché par les problème de jaune dans la partie droite, et des zones plus claires. Et ma conclusion est que je n'ai pas de zone jaune, ou alors peut-être une très légère dans le coin en-bas à droite, mais je n'en suis pas certain tellement c'est peu marqué.
> Et pour le défaut de zones plus claires, je pense que oui dans les deux coins en-bas, mais lorsque je regarde un film qui se passe de nuit, je ne m'en rend absolument pas compte.
> J'ai donc envie de dire que le mien n'est pas touché par ces problèmes.Ou alors je me trompe et je devrais le faire échanger par Apple?






Tout dépends de ton exigence...

Si tu constate une perte de luminosité , alors OUI c'est un probleme, et NON il ne faut pas le garder!

Mais tu sais ,chacun voit midi à sa porte, donc tu fais comme tu le sent, mais pour le prix ce n'est pas normal d'avoir un écran avec de tel défauts...


----------



## Adrien13 (18 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tout dépends de ton exigence...
> 
> Si tu constate une perte de luminosité , alors OUI c'est un probleme, et NON il ne faut pas le garder!


 
Non, je ne constate pas de baisse de luminosité, et je ne m'été rendu compte de rien jusqu'à ce que je fasse le test.Le niveau de luminosité est très bon, même excellent.



sylvanhus a dit:


> Mais tu sais ,chacun voit midi à sa porte, donc tu fais comme tu le sent, mais pour le prix ce n'est pas normal d'avoir un écran avec de tel défauts...


 
Je pense que je vais surveiller tout ça, et s'il y a agravation, je ferai ma demande à Apple pour un échange de mon iMac.


----------



## Steadyson (18 Janvier 2010)

Touchons du bois, j'ai eu le mien samedi et pas de problèmes à signaler pour le moment (Mons, Belgique).
Comment faites-vous pour savoir la semaine de fabrication et quelles séries ou semaines sont apparemment problématiques ?


----------



## sylvanhus (18 Janvier 2010)

Adrien13 a dit:


> Non, je ne constate pas de baisse de luminosité, et je ne m'été rendu compte de rien jusqu'à ce que je fasse le test.Le niveau de luminosité est très bon, même excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> Je pense que je vais surveiller tout ça, et s'il y a agravation, je ferai ma demande à Apple pour un échange de mon iMac.





Je parle sourtout des fuites de luminosité constaté par le test sur fond noir,ce n'est pas normal, c'est considéré comme defectueux et Apple reconnait ce probleme...

Donc si tu es dans ce cas , n'hésites pas à le renvoyer...

Je te rassure ça ne te coutera pas un bras


----------



## bambougroove (18 Janvier 2010)

Steadyson a dit:


> Touchons du bois, j'ai eu le mien samedi et pas de problèmes à signaler pour le moment (Mons, Belgique).
> Comment faites-vous pour savoir la semaine de fabrication et quelles séries ou semaines sont apparemment problématiques ?


Ahhhhh un heureux avec son iMacounet :love:

S'il te convient ne cherche pas à en savoir plus, savoure-le !! 

Sinon tu trouveras toutes ces infos dans les nombreux posts à ce sujet sur ce forum ... avec un peu de lecture dans cette discussion ou à l'aide du module de recherche


----------



## spycker (19 Janvier 2010)

Steadyson a dit:


> Touchons du bois, j'ai eu le mien samedi et pas de problèmes à signaler pour le moment (Mons, Belgique).
> Comment faites-vous pour savoir la semaine de fabrication et quelles séries ou semaines sont apparemment problématiques ?



regarde le quatrième et cinquième chiffre du numéro de série de ton ordi.

exemple W8954.....  c'est semaine 54


----------



## Mysthik (19 Janvier 2010)

Semaine 52 pour I5 et mon pote pour un I7 ...Et tout les 2 ca marche nickel..
aucun soucis...

Et oui bien sur il y en as !!


----------



## sylvanhus (19 Janvier 2010)

Mysthik a dit:


> Semaine 52 pour I5 et mon pote pour un I7 ...Et tout les 2 ca marche nickel..
> aucun soucis...
> 
> Et oui bien sur il y en as !!





Peux tu nous rassurer stp ???

As tu fait le test écran 
http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php

Si l'envie t'en dit, à l'occas, pourrais tu nous montrer des photos sur fond noir ?

Je demande cela à tout le monde, car moi aussi j'attend mon 3e 27 (dont celui actuel est de semaine 51) et personne n'a pu montrer un écran normal (sans taches jaunes et fuite de luminosité sur fond noir)...

Moi j'ai eu un changement de dalle la semaine derniere, et idem , toujours le meme probleme...

Donc si quelqu'un peut prouver le contraire , il sera le bienvenue ^^

OH oui !


----------



## j2c (19 Janvier 2010)

j'ai un i7 semaine 52 (après échange d'un premier i7 qui clignotait)...et tout va bien !
Pas de clignotement, pas de fuite de lumière, tout juste un léger jaune sur le bas de l'écran à droite...mais vraiment rien de dramatique.
Cet ordinateur est une pure bête de course. C'est un plaisir de faire du montage vidéo, de jouer, de surfer, de regarder des films HD, etc....

Je vais tout de même me prendre l'Apple Care pour assurer l'appareil pendant 3 ans.


----------



## optimus60 (19 Janvier 2010)

croises les doigts...

Par contre y a t il moyen de savoir le nombre de i5/i7 vendu à ce jour..?  le nombre de retour.? ce qui bien sur nous donnerait le pourcentage de panne..  1% de retour serait acceptable , 10% serait dramatique pour des machines à ce prix 

bien sur ce forum on a l'impression qu'ils sont tous en panne ce qui bien sûr est loin d'être le cas. seuls les "users" qui ont des soucis  (ou presque  ) viennent debattre ici ..


----------



## sylvanhus (19 Janvier 2010)

optimus60 a dit:


> croises les doigts...
> 
> Par contre y a t il moyen de savoir le nombre de i5/i7 vendu à ce jour..?  le nombre de retour.? ce qui bien sur nous donnerait le pourcentage de panne..  1% de retour serait acceptable , 10% serait dramatique pour des machines à ce prix
> 
> bien sur ce forum on a l'impression qu'ils sont tous en panne ce qui bien sûr est loin d'être le cas. seuls les "users" qui ont des soucis  (ou presque  ) viennent debattre ici ..






Le miens fonctionne tres bien !

Le blem il est surtout sur les écrans (jaunisses et fuites de luminosité) et c'est le plus dramatique...

Certains ne voit pas le défaut (faute de test et de coup d'oeil) donc pour eux , tout roule, mais pour ceux qui font confiance au coté "pro" de la machine, ils sont blasés de voir que l'écran ne donne meme pas le minimum syndical (uniformité à 2 balles )...

Pour le reste mon 27 fonctionne à merveille et si je ne m'en servais pas pour mon boulot, je me serais appercu du probleme surement plus tard, pour du net et du iMovie occasionnel, cela est moins flagrant...


N'empeche qu'a ce jour , personne n'a pu me contredire sur la qualité de l'écran, oui, personne n'a prouvé qu'il avait un écran normal (parfaitement homogène sans jaunisse)

Donc je reste sceptique...


----------



## Steadyson (19 Janvier 2010)

Alors merci pour la semaine de fabrication : c'est une semaine 52 et le test effectué, tout roule xD


----------



## youhouyun (20 Janvier 2010)

idem Core i5 semaine 52 pas de problème en vue


----------



## achille_talon (20 Janvier 2010)

Comme j'ai commandé mon i5 via l'Apple Store en ligne le 31.12.2010 avec une livraison estimée le 21 janvier 2010... et que la livraison a été repoussée la semaine dernière au 4 février 2010, j'ai appelé l'Apple Store pour savoir ce qu'il se passait...

Alors la demoiselle au demeurant très gentille n'as pas pu me donner plus d'info que... :" ah, je vois que vous avez commandé un 27"... il y a eu des problèmes de conception sur ces machines et c'est la raison du retard de livraison de votre Mac...". Je lui ai demandé si, à sa connaissance, ces problèmes étaient résolus..., réponse :".. je n'ai pas cette information Monsieur...".

Perso, je trouve relativement peu sérieux qu'Apple, même  s'il ne l'a jamais fait, ne communique pas sur ces problèmes de dalle dont tout le monde parle sur le net ! Même les employés Apple répondent désoramais aux clients qu'il y a des problèmes avec ces écrans !

En même temps que mon i5 j'ai commandé un 27" C2D pour mon père... qui a été livré hier. Il doit m'ammener sa machine le weekend prochain pour que je la prépare... j'ai quelques craintes de constater l'un ou l'autre de ces défauts...


----------



## tedy57 (20 Janvier 2010)

Cela va faire 15 jours que j'ai mon imac 27 i5 et toujours pas de problèmes à l'horizon.

Pour la jaunisse j'ai fais le test et c'est ok, par contre c'est vrai que le rétroéclairage n'est pas des plus uniformes et d'aussi bonne qualité que sur des écrans hauts de gamme, mais pas de fuite de luminosité pour autant.

Cependant il n'y a rien de rebutant à l'usage ni en regardant les films et cela est très variable en fonction  de l'angle de vision de l'écran.

Mon mac a été fabriqué semaine 52 et c'est une machine fabuleuse comme dit précédemment.


----------



## optimus60 (20 Janvier 2010)

achille_talon a dit:


> En même temps que mon i5 j'ai commandé un 27" C2D pour mon père... qui a été livré hier. Il doit m'ammener sa machine le weekend prochain pour que je la prépare... j'ai quelques craintes de constater l'un ou l'autre de ces défauts...



on compte sur toi pour nous faire la synthèse de tout ça...


----------



## Steadyson (20 Janvier 2010)

Au boot, j'ai remarqué dans le bas en effet, de la jaunisse...
Est-ce grave ?
Ce n'est pas super flash, seulement quand c'est un ecran blanc surtout..


----------



## bambougroove (20 Janvier 2010)

Steadyson a dit:


> Au boot, j'ai remarqué dans le bas en effet, de la jaunisse...
> Est-ce grave ?
> Ce n'est pas super flash, seulement quand c'est un ecran blanc surtout..


Un écran blanc ça arrive souvent : bureautique, pages web ...

Il y a un post spécialisé dans la "jaunisse" : http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/imac-27-lecran-tire-vers-le-jaune-284754-8.html


----------



## sylvanhus (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,


Je reviens aujourd'hui avec ma nouvelle machine reçu aujourd'hui c'est une semaine 52 (c'est mon 3e iMac 27 ) et les blems d'écran sont toujours présent...

La preuve en photos...

Je confirme que personne n'a un écran normal ou que quelqu'un le prouve, car la en 3 machines et 4 écrans différents, ils sont tous aussi non uniforme sans exception...


----------



## bambougroove (20 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je confirme que personne n'a un écran normal ou que quelqu'un le prouve, car la en 3 machines et 4 écrans différents, ils sont tous aussi non uniforme sans exception...


Je confirme que tu ne seras jamais content 

Tu te polarises sur des détails, car franchement sur la photo de droite, je ne vois pas où il est le problème ... et tu sais parfaitement que les photos "déforment" la réalité !!


----------



## sylvanhus (20 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je confirme que tu ne seras jamais content
> 
> Tu te polarises sur des détails, car franchement sur la photo de droite, je ne vois pas où il est le problème ... et tu sais parfaitement que les photos "déforment" la réalité !!







Du tout , on voit bien à droite que c'est plus "jaune" en tous cas plus sombre...

Pas content , marrant apple reconnait le blem des fuites de luminosité comme defectueux ...marrant non !?

Des que possible je posterai des photos (faut que j'y retourne pour les prendres ^^) d'un vieil écran d'un pote de la marque "MAG", on va rire...car il n'y a aucun de ces défauts !

Je trouve dommage ue TOI tu te contente de ci peu, ce n'est pas normal d'avoir ce genre de probleme, surtout vu le prix, et tu dois respecté ceux qui veulent le minimum syndical, à savoir un écran uniforme sans jaunisse...car c'est ce que Apple promet sur son site  !!!

Tu sais c'est pas parce que certains aime (ou que ça ne dérange pas) manger de la m..., que les autres (ceux a qui on promet une bonne cuisine) doivent faire pareil, alors qu'ils ont payés le prix fort pour avoir mieux qu'un MC do ...

Apple = Mc Do des ordis ? On à pas la meme définition de Apple ^^

Je savais pas que les écrans devaient avoir des défauts de fabrication ! ? :rateau:


----------



## roadkiller (20 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je confirme que tu ne seras jamais content
> 
> Tu te polarises sur des détails, car franchement sur la photo de droite, je ne vois pas où il est le problème ... et tu sais parfaitement que les photos "déforment" la réalité !!



+1, tu pinailles là (peut être une mécontantite française aigüe.. ) ^^


----------



## djio101 (20 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part, je vois nettement le problème de la première photo : le noir n'est pas noir, y'a des endroits éclairés... Pour la seconde, par contre, je vois pas trop où est le souci... Ou alors c'est que mon vieil écran Hyundai a des problèmes d'affichages uniformes aussi !


----------



## sylvanhus (20 Janvier 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Je confirme que tu ne seras jamais content
> 
> Tu te polarises sur des détails, car franchement sur la photo de droite, je ne vois pas où il est le problème ... et tu sais parfaitement que les photos "déforment" la réalité !!






Je confirme ce que tu disais plus haut pour les photos de mon anciens écran qui sont équivalentes à celle ci...


"Tes écrans ont effectivement un problème, c'est indéniable 

Ce n'était pas le cas pour les écrans de mes 1er et 2ème iMac 27" i7, il ne faut donc pas faire une généralité de ce problème en particulier."




Tu te contredis pas un peu quand ça t'arrange !? ^^


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h17 ----------




roadkiller a dit:


> +1, tu pinailles là (peut être une mécontantite française aigüe.. ) ^^





Ah bon je savais pas qu'un écran devait être un peu jaunatre avec des fuites de lumieres...

Une BMW neuve , c'est pas grave si elle a des taches sur le parebrise et la peinture ?

J'ai pas tout compris alors...


----------



## roadkiller (20 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ah bon je savais pas qu'un écran devait être un peu jaunatre avec des fuites de lumieres...
> 
> Une BMW neuve , c'est pas grave si elle a des taches sur le parebrise et la peinture ?
> 
> J'ai pas tout compris alors...



J'ai déjà eu plus pourri que ça pour plus cher ... Et non des tâches sur le parebrise et la peinture d'une BMW neuve ne me dérange pas.

Faut voire le produit dans son ensemble sauf si vraiment le défaut rend le produit quasi-inutilisable pcq sinon tu ne sera jamais satisfait pour ce prix... 

Loin de moi d'être méchant mais tu es vraiment le Français moyen qui veut de l'Aston Martin au prix d'une Tata, c'est pas cohérent.


Si tu veux une machine pour retouche d'image je ne saurais que trop te conseiller un Mac Pro avec un Ecran Nec ou Iiyama...


----------



## sylvanhus (20 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> J'ai déjà eu plus pourri que ça pour plus cher ... Et non des tâches sur le parebrise et la peinture d'une BMW neuve ne me dérange pas.
> 
> Faut voire le produit dans son ensemble sauf si vraiment le défaut rend le produit quasi-inutilisable pcq sinon tu ne sera jamais satisfait pour ce prix...
> 
> ...






Cela n'a rien à voir...
Comme tu dis si toi tu te contente d'un truc pourri, tu as le droit de l'accepter, mais pas le reprocher aux autres...

Tiens un lien pour te rafraichir la mémoire (ou peut être que tu ne le connais pas)

http://www.apple.com/fr/imac/design.html

je cite :

"Rétroéclairage par LED.
Lorsqu'un écran dispose de plus de pixels, il demande plus de lumière pour émettre une image de la meilleure qualité possible. Et c'est exactement ce à quoi pourvoit le rétroéclairage par LED du nouvel iMac, cela avec une luminosité et une efficacité remarquables. Il faut savoir que le rétroéclairage par LED prend très peu d'espace, le boîtier d'iMac reste donc fin, même avec tous les composants haute performance qu'il contient."




Pour moi c'est clair, on a pas un écran "haut de gamme" loin de la, mais l'on a un bel écran avec un éclairage LED uniforme...

T'inquietes , je sais que tu n'es pas méchant, mais je veux juste remettre les choses dans leur contexte...
Apple Communique et développe des machines, et par la meme désire séduire les pros... (un i5 et i7 est clairement destiné aux pro)

Je trouve les couleurs de cet écran franchement bonnes, ce qui est le plus problematique c'est sa non uniformité, impossible de travailler en applats avec , alors que je peux le faire avec un PC portable Toshiba à 449 ...le Toshiba est moins bon pour d'autres choses, et je n'aurai jamais appelé Toshiba si l'écran avait un soucis, pour le prix...mais le pire il fait mieux que l'écran de l'Imac au niveau "MINIMUM SYNDICAL" pas en qualité absolu...

Avant de me tomber dessus , franchement lisez la pub de Apple, objectivement vous ne pouvez pas dire que c'est normal d'avoir un écran avec une luminosité batarde et des taches jaunes...

Franchement non , ou alors on à a pas la meme utilisation de la vaseline (humour )


----------



## roadkiller (20 Janvier 2010)

A voir si Apple va rectifier ces soucis mais des 2/3 cibles choisies pour le moment la cible pro est totalement raté je te l'accorde. (Note : Les i5 et i7 ne sont pas spécialement destiné qu'aux pro mais ils étaient visés)

Je t'accorde aussi que une jaunisse fortement marquée et un rétroéclairage vraiment foireux comme tu as pu avoir est inacceptable mais les derniers screens que tu montre ne sont pas si génant que ça, l'oeil s'habitue vite. 

D'autant plus que question rétroéclairage c'est assez mauvais pour les yeux de le faire tourner à 100%  sur une durée prolongée...


Je connais toute la Com d'Apple sur le sujet, j'ai d'ailleurs acheté un 27' pour passer à plus grand (un peu ras le bol de mon 19' samsung...). Mais bon de là à gober tout ce qu'ils disent, j'en suis loin ...


----------



## sylvanhus (20 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> A voir si Apple va rectifier ces soucis mais des 2/3 cibles choisies pour le moment la cible pro est totalement raté je te l'accorde. (Note : Les i5 et i7 ne sont pas spécialement destiné qu'aux pro mais ils étaient visés)
> 
> Je t'accorde aussi que une jaunisse fortement marquée et un rétroéclairage vraiment foireux comme tu as pu avoir est inacceptable mais les derniers screens que tu montre ne sont pas si génant que ça, l'oeil s'habitue vite.
> 
> ...





ben on a pas les memes yeux non plus je pense, car moi sur des applats je vois tout de suite le probleme, et ça modifie ma teinte...du coup à l'imprimé je peux avoir des surprises...


Pour la jaunisse ,cela se voit bien sur plus en vrai que la photo, la jaunisse est pas évidente à montrer...

Maintenant ,comme tu dis , de la à gober tout ce que dit Apple,ok mais tu peux me dire ce qu'est une pub qui dit n'importe quoi ?

mouais...

Et je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple devrait abusé de la situation...


----------



## pierrot2k (20 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a raison, on a débattu pas mal déjà : on est en droit de refuser d'avoir un tel phénomène de clouding sur ces appareils et c'est totalement légitime surtout si Apple accepte sans broncher le changement, ca témoigne d'une faute de leurs parts.

Je crois que le mieux c est d appeller Apple, on avance bcp avec eux.... ils m ont conseillé comme test prélimilaire de :
- tout débrancher
- réinitialiser la ram avec la manip connue 
et ....
- démarrer avec le DVD snowleopart...

Vu que j'étais pas devant le PC, j'ai validé les 2 premières étapes mais pas la suite...

De toute facon un échange complet me semble bcp trop contraignant et trop aléatoire (surtout le coup d'UPS ou on doit être la 2 fois à l expédition et au retour de 9H à 19H c'est impossible pour quelqu un qui a des horaires de bureau normal)

Un réparateur agréé près de chez moi m a proposé de le déposer en réparation pour changement dalle ou voir avec Apple pour échange standard pendant les 2 semaines à 90 jours de la date d achat.


----------



## roadkiller (20 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus a dit:


> ben on a pas les memes yeux non plus je pense, car moi sur des applats je vois tout de suite le probleme, et ça modifie ma teinte...du coup à l'imprimé je peux avoir des surprises...
> 
> 
> Pour l anaunisse ,cela se voit bien sur plus en vrai que la photo, la jaunisse est pas évidente à montrer...
> ...



Eh mais oui, j'y avais pas pensé .. On va gagner des millions, on attaque Apple pour publicité mensongère. Tu me prête ton iMac comme preuve pour le tribunal et je te reverserai 1/5 eme de ce que je gagnerai, ok ? 

Tant que la machine est échangé ça va, mais sans vouloir te décourager je crois pas que tu puisse avoir beaucoup mieux que ta dernière machine...


----------



## sylvanhus (20 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Eh mais oui, j'y avais pas pensé .. On va gagner des millions, on attaque Apple pour publicité mensongère. Tu me prête ton iMac comme preuve pour le tribunal et je te reverserai 1/5 eme de ce que je gagnerai, ok ?
> 
> Tant que la machine est échangé ça va, mais sans vouloir te décourager je crois pas que tu puisse avoir beaucoup mieux que ta dernière machine...






On parle pas de la meme chose...

C'est pas parce que je ne vais pas faire un proces à Apple , que l'ont ne doit pas dire la vérité et prévenir les futurs acquéreurs non ?

Puis faut arreter de se sentir toujours petit, si un probleme est constater ?
Apple change , je ne vois pas le probleme, tant mieux on continue waooooouuu ^^

C'est eux qui perdent de l'argent avec UPS, moi ce que je demande c'est de connaitre un iMac 27 parfaitement homogene ?

Je suis en attente avec Apple , pour trouver une solution, soit de migrer vers un autres modele, soit un remboursement, je ne demande pas la lune...

Mais je confirme qu'un iMac 27 a un écran franchement bidon, surtout par rapport à la pub de Apple...et c'est pas du "chipotage" c'est la réalité entre le mythe annoncé et ce que l'on nous refourgue entre les mains ...


----------



## pierrot2k (20 Janvier 2010)

sylvanhus t'es pote avec UPS ou tu as la possibilité de réceptionner à chaque fois le colis aux plages horaires donnés ?


PS : tu as essayé le calibrage dans Propriétés Sytèmes > écran > calibrage pour voir un peu ce que ca donne ?


----------



## sylvanhus (20 Janvier 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> sylvanhus t'es pote avec UPS ou tu as la possibilité de réceptionner à chaque fois le colis aux plages horaires donnés ?
> 
> 
> PS : tu as essayé le calibrage dans Propriétés Sytèmes > écran > calibrage pour voir un peu ce que ca donne ?




mdrrrrr oui t'habites ou  ???   

Oui la calibrage ne change rien , on voit bien que c'est la luminosité qui est touchée...
Et personne n'a pu me prouver le contraire, c'est ça qui me chagrine le plus ...


----------



## djio101 (20 Janvier 2010)

HS c'est sur, mais comme ça vient d'être abordé : c'est quoi ce truc avec UPS : on doit être présent à domicile toute la journée où la livraison est prévue ???


----------



## pierrot2k (20 Janvier 2010)

Non en fait tu bosses à UPS et t as des actions chez eux non 
C'est pour ca que n'insistes tant et que tu peux recevoir tant de colis 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h56 ----------




djio101 a dit:


> HS c'est sur, mais comme ça vient d'être abordé : c'est quoi ce truc avec UPS : on doit être présent à domicile toute la journée où la livraison est prévue ???


Tu as une *date *de prévue de livraison avec plage horaire de 9H à 19H.
Si tu es absent tu reçois un avis et par défaut il relivre le jour d après ouvrable, puis J+2.
Dès la première livraison tu peux saisir un no sur leur site pour modifier la date de relivraison ou choisir d aller chercher le colis au centre de dispatch (des fois situé à plus de 30km).


----------



## sylvanhus (20 Janvier 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> Non en fait tu bosses à UPS et t as des actions chez eux non
> C'est pour ca que n'insistes tant et que tu peux recevoir tant de colis
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h56 ----------
> ...




Non je m'en passerai bien , crois moi , il est sympa le livreur pres de chez moi mais bon...

Ce midi ,c'est marrant , il se demandait ce que je commandais toutes les semaines à la meme adresse ^^

On s'est dit " à la semaine prochaine " meme si ça m'amuse plus cette histoire...


----------



## pierrot2k (20 Janvier 2010)

C'est clair que c'est vraiment pas top, le coup de backuper à chaque fois, avoir de la place suffisante, refaire les cartons...
Et surtout se libérer la journée complète pour attendre la livraison.

Bref vaut mieux avoir un Imac sans problème comme l indique le titre de ce topic, mais on en a pas encore vu beaucoup ...


----------



## sylvanhus (20 Janvier 2010)

pierrot2k a dit:


> C'est clair que c'est vraiment pas top, le coup de backuper à chaque fois, avoir de la place suffisante, refaire les cartons...
> Et surtout se libérer la journée complète pour attendre la livraison.
> 
> Bref vaut mieux avoir un Imac sans problème comme l indique le titre de ce topic, mais on en a pas encore vu beaucoup ...







J'en ai pas vu un seul ^^


----------



## BIBITCHE (20 Janvier 2010)

AUCUN PROBLEME!!!!


----------



## Pierre C. (20 Janvier 2010)

Je suis clairement d'accord avec Sylvanhus, 
Apple dit "Un écran sublime" "technologie IPS"...

Clairement les gens qui achète l'imac, c'est avant tout pour son écran ou en tout cas c'est comme ca qu'Apple communique.
Moi je trouve que c'est clairement de la publicité mensongère car j'invite tout le monde à regarder un écran utilisant la technologie IPS et de le comparé avec celui de l'imac...

Bref Apple ne m'aurait parlé que de la taille de son écran sans m'en venter ses qualités!
Je ne l'aurai même pas regardé cet imac mais non...


----------



## pinkipou (20 Janvier 2010)

Moi aussi je suis d'accord avec Sylvanhus, le problème de fuites de lumière suffit à lui seul pour se plaindre auprès d'APPLE, surtout que notre compagnie fruitière préférée a parmi ses clients (et c'est connu) beaucoup de photographes.
Les ordinateurs sont chers et à ce prix là on a droit à de la qualité point barre.


----------



## spycker (21 Janvier 2010)

pinkipou a dit:


> Moi aussi je suis d'accord avec Sylvanhus, le problème de fuites de lumière suffit à lui seul pour se plaindre auprès d'APPLE, surtout que notre compagnie fruitière préférée a parmi ses clients (et c'est connu) beaucoup de photographes.
> Les ordinateurs sont chers et à ce prix là on a droit à de la qualité point barre.



Bien dit, entièrement d'accord.


----------



## StoneGuad (25 Janvier 2010)

oups, je crois que j'ai merdé...
J'ai eu la eme idée de topic, concernant le fait de créer un Post  a propos des 27 pouces sans problèmes...
Je viens de poster ca : 

Devant la somme de problème énumérés ici concernant le IMac 27 pouces, j'ai presque honte  de raconter mon histoire...
Je suis en Guadeloupe et ai pu avoir l'un de tous premiers 27 pouces le 18 decembre 09, après beaucoup de retards et de reports de livraison.
J'étais flippé à mort, ayant lu sur les forums le nombre de cas de suicides de malheureux acheteurs et, sans etre exhaustif, les écrans jaunes, les memes ecrans qui clignotent, les ralentissements-machine, les magic mouse tant critiquées, le clavier idem, les écrans cassés au déballage, etc...

Bon : J'ai mon IMac depuis plus d'un mois, et je vis un bonheur informatique sans bornes depuis ce temps. Comble de l'extase : Même ma femme qui d'habitude fait la Mouette pour tout (me consulter en MP pour plus de précisions) apprècie la Bête, y compris dans des conditions d'utilisation extrême, puisqu'elle a réclamé la présence du Mac dans notre chambre.

Bref, plus sérieusement, je pensais qu'il pouvait être utile de signaler qu'un 27 pouces sans problème existe - Reste à voir la question de la fiabilité, mais c'est autre chose -

Il ne faut pas que La loupe que constitue les Forums qui nous passionnent tant représente à eux seuls une image représentative d'un produit.

Cela dit, on se doit bien sûr d'être attentifs à ces mauvais retours assez déprimants pour ceux qui les vivent, et franchement, Courage à eux, Apple ne nous avait pas habitué à ca.


----------



## cillab (25 Janvier 2010)

A ca roule ma poule,un 27 sans probléme ca existe j'en ai un


----------



## spycker (30 Janvier 2010)

j'ai appelé l'apple store jeudi dernier et j'ai eu quelqu'un qui ma dit que les problème sur les 27" était de plus en plus rare sur les dernières semaines de fabrique.


----------



## remydream (31 Janvier 2010)

pas encore pret d'acheter un Imac tant que ces problemes honteux persistent .


----------



## Bids (31 Janvier 2010)

27" core i5 acheté dimanche dernier à l'apple store du Louvre : après une semaine de tests divers, il s'avère qu'il est nickel (semaine de fabrication : 52). L'avenir dira si il tient dans le temps. D'ici là, c'est du bonheur.


----------



## tedy57 (31 Janvier 2010)

imac 27 i5 de semaine 52 reçu le 7 janvier toujours sans problème et aucun soucis après les test, superbe machine !


----------



## achille_talon (5 Février 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde... ou plutôt bonjour ! Commandé mon 27" i5 le 31.12.2009, j'ai changé le HD de 1TO pour un 2TO. J'ai conservé le 4GO de RAM mais j'en ai commandé 4 supplémentaire sur crucial.com.

J'ai reçu mon iMac le 03.02.2010, récupéré le 04.02.2010 et je viens (enfin depuis 2 heures) de la déballer et de faire les premiers tests.

Avant la mise en route j'ai ajouté les 4GO de RAM commandé, le système les a détectés sans problème au démarrage, j'ai dès lors 8GO de RAM.

Pas de souci de jaunisse ni d'écran qui saute (ça, c'est un peu tôt !). La carte Airport a détecté mon réseau et j'ai pu m'y connecter sans souci.

Semaine de fabrication 55.

Voilà... je vous tiens au courant si j'ai du spécial !

PS : je ne suis pas super surpris par la taille de la dalle.. j'ai encore mon 24" alu que je vais revendre et j'ai configuré le C2D 27" de mon père il y a quelques jours... Mais ça reste une magnifique machine ! Je me réjouis de tester sous Final Cut et encodage vidéo 

Bonne nuit... fini les tests, pour les transferts ça attendra !


----------



## lennoyl (5 Février 2010)

Salut,
J'avais posté il y a pas mal de temps en parlant d'un problème de Kernel Panic fréquent en utilisant la démo de Cinema 4D.

Pour ceux qui seraient dans le même cas que moi, il y a une solution simple pour les éviter en attendant un correctif d'Apple (après avoir contacté le support de Maxon, ils m'ont dit que c'était surement un problème de driver de la carte graphique et m'ont conseillé de...) désactiver l'ombrage opengl. Et, en effet, en désactivant les shaders opengl, je n'ai plus eu le moindre kp (J'ai essayé de le remettre suite au deuxième "patch" d'apple, mais ce n'a pas empêché les kp).


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Février 2010)

achille_talon a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde...
> 
> ....Semaine de fabrication 55.
> 
> ...



Ils sont très forts chez Apple !...
Ils ont réussi à faire 55 semaines dans une année !....


----------



## bambougroove (5 Février 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ils sont très forts chez Apple !...
> Ils ont réussi à faire 55 semaines dans une année !....


Think different !! 

Il doit s'agir d'une semaine 05.

J'ai également reçu mon 3ème iMac 27" i7 le 4 février et il s'agit d'une fabrication semaine 05 (expédié le 1er février).
Bilan négatif concernant la dalle, toujours des problèmes même s'ils sont légers de jaunisse, de fuites de luminosité et d'uniformité peu satisfaisante :mouais:
Le principal motif de mes échanges précédents était le DD bruyant avec des corruptions à répétition, sur celui-ci le DD est pour l'instant moins bruyant (le glouglou/gargouillis est nettement moins présent et plus discret).
J'attends de l'avoir plus utilisé avant de prendre une décision.


----------



## I2M (5 Février 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Think different !!
> 
> Il doit s'agir d'une semaine 05.
> 
> ...



Comment se manifestaient les corruptions de DD?
Je demande ça car mes problème se présentaient au boot de la machine.


----------



## bambougroove (5 Février 2010)

I2M a dit:


> Comment se manifestaient les corruptions de DD?
> Je demande ça car mes problème se présentaient au boot de la machine.


Il s'agissait d'erreurs et de corruptions de disque, rapidement après la réception et fréquents malgré les réparations et formatage/réinstallation de l'OS.
Le 1er en plus d'être bruyant était "suractif" par moment et sa température était bizarre, 43° mais tout le temps, y compris après une nuit passée en veille.

J'ai détaillé et mis un screenshot dans ce post : http://forums.macg.co/5359138-post35.html


----------



## Mr Fon (6 Février 2010)

D'après un autre site : 

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/02/05/apple-a-bien-rencontre-des-problemes-de-dalles-lcd-sur-les-imac-27

en espérant que cela régularise enfin la situation.


----------



## dougi83 (6 Février 2010)

Bilan après 1 mois, mon 27 C2D semaine 48, fonctionne à merveille, pas de sursaut (j'ai eu les 2 mises à jour à faire), pas de fuite de lumière, tres leger jaunissement en bas à droite mais sur fond blanc uniquement et il faut avoir fait le test pour le savoir. Aucun pixel défectueux.
pas de disque dur bruyant...enfin si le WD Mybook 1to que j'ai acheté pour TimeMachine fait plus de bruit que l'ensemble de l'iMac.
Utilisation principale en Web + gestions photos etc... iStat m'indique des température entre 40 et 45 °C pour le GPU et 33° pour le CPU en permanence. Ceux qui ont des i5 ou i7 à problèmes, avez vous des températures plus élevées ?

En clair un switcher heureux, je pensais à la base installer Windows au pire... et je n'en ai absolument pas besoin. J'ai trouvé des alternatives à tout ce dont j'avais besoin sur PC grace à ce forum et à de bons sites de tutorials en ligne  .


----------



## bambougroove (6 Février 2010)

Mr Fon a dit:


> D'après un autre site :
> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...e-des-problemes-de-dalles-lcd-sur-les-imac-27
> en espérant que cela régularise enfin la situation.


Le firmware ne concerne que les "sursauts" d'écran et ne règle pas le problème pour tous.

De plus, il ne concerne pas la jaunisse, les fuites de luminosité et l'uniformité de la dalle.
Ce sont des problèmes qui je l'espère seront réglés ultérieurement par Apple, wait & see ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h09 ----------




dougi83 a dit:


> Bilan après 1 mois, mon 27 C2D semaine 48, fonctionne à merveille, pas de sursaut (j'ai eu les 2 mises à jour à faire), pas de fuite de lumière, tres leger jaunissement en bas à droite mais sur fond blanc uniquement et il faut avoir fait le test pour le savoir. Aucun pixel défectueux.
> pas de disque dur bruyant...enfin si le WD Mybook 1to que j'ai acheté pour TimeMachine fait plus de bruit que l'ensemble de l'iMac.
> Utilisation principale en Web + gestions photos etc... iStat m'indique des température entre 40 et 45 °C pour le GPU et 33° pour le CPU en permanence. Ceux qui ont des i5 ou i7 à problèmes, avez vous des températures plus élevées ?


Ta dalle a sûrement des problèmes, mais tu t'en accommodes car ils sont assez souvent légers, et comme tu l'indiques il faut parfois faire les tests dédiés pour vraiment s'en rendre compte.

Concernant les températures, elles sont quasiment identiques à celle de mon 3ème iMac (semaine 05), qui a des problèmes légers de dalles mais enfin un DD plus silencieux !!

Malgré tout, c'est une superbe machine très agréable à utiliser :love:




dougi83 a dit:


> En clair un switcher heureux, je pensais à la base installer Windows au pire... et je n'en ai absolument pas besoin. J'ai trouvé des alternatives à tout ce dont j'avais besoin sur PC grace à ce forum et à de bons sites de tutorials en ligne  .



Il y a également la solution de la virtualisation au cas où tu ne trouverais pas d'alternative à un logiciel. 
Avec par exemple VMWare Fusion 3 c'est très efficace et bien intégré à Snow Leopard.
L'installation de Windows via Bootcamp est surtout nécessaire pour les jeux ... ou les "semi switcheurs".


----------



## nameless noise (6 Février 2010)

Hello,

Jeudi j'ai reçu mon i5 commandé en début de semaine chez Materiel.net, il marche impeccablement bien, pas de bruits suspects, pas de problème d'affichage. Je l'ai déjà pas mal utilisé, tout marche très bien et je me fais vraiment plaisir (première expérience Mac), pour mes projets cinéma ça va être le pied total. Pour info, j'ai également installé Seven pour tester BootCamp, j'ai eu quelques difficultés avec les drivers ATI, mais maintenant ça marche impeccablement bien.


----------



## xto7 (9 Février 2010)

Salut à tous,

iMac 27 (i7 4x2Go) commandé le 29/12, réceptionné le 04/02, jusque là, tout semble ok. Je galère encore un peu comme c'est mon premier Mac, mais c'est si intuitif qu'en reprenant ma souris Logitech au bureau, je me demandais pourquoi je n'arrivais pas à faire défiler les pages d'un pdf avec deux doigts...


----------



## bambougroove (9 Février 2010)

Bienvenue à nameless noise et xto7 

Hé oui ... elle est magique cette souris !! :love:


----------



## bambougroove (10 Février 2010)

*Bilan 3ème iMac 27" i7 (semaine 05) reçu depuis 5 jours :*_

*- Dalle :* légères jaunisse et fuites de luminosité, uniformité peu satisfaisante
*- Vitre :* tâches sous la vitre qui vont bientôt arriver si c'est la même chose que pour les 2 premiers après 8 jours d'utilisation (d'après un témoignage récent sur le forum, celles-ci ne partent pas complètement même avec un nettoyage complet de la vitre)
*- DD :* moins bruyant que les 2 premiers mais toujours un problème de corruptions (pensez à vérifier régulièrement le DD à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque) 
*- SuperDrive :* raye les CD/DVD_

C'est beaucoup trop de problèmes et je ne sais pas si les problèmes de dalle et de vitre vont s'amplifier ou non au fil du temps, je jette l'éponge et vais demander un remboursement d'ici quelques jours 

Je vais utiliser mon MBP 17" (early 2008), qui lui n'a pas ces problèmes mais dont l'écran (mat) est un peu trop petit pour mes yeux qui fatiguent, en attendant des jours meilleurs pour le dernier iMac !!


PS : 3 iMac défectueux à la suite (semaine 50, 02 et 05) c'est quand même bizarre non ?????


----------



## dilequeno (2 Juillet 2010)

Tous les problèmes de dalle sont résolus ?
je viens de recevoir le mien (Imac 27 core I7) hier 30 juin...
problème de fuite de luminosité exactement comme les photos postées précédemment...
de plus dès qu'on se déplace à gauche ou a droite de l'écran, l'image blanchi terriblement...
j'avais jusqu'a présent un pc avec un dell 27 pouces (W2709) à dalle matte qui est parfaite comparée à celle de l'imac même si sur ce dernier le led donne un eclairage plus puissant et la résolution est plus fine (les pixels sont un peu gros sur le dell)...
c'est rageant ce problème de fuite de lumière, car autrement, la machine est magnifique, silencieuse et rapide.
donc retour du mac ?
si le problème est récurent, ne vaut il pas attendre la rev B pour cette machine ?
@+
dlqn


----------



## fredroy (3 Juillet 2010)

Aucun problème. 

27" I7 2,8Ghz 4GB 1 To

Disque dur parfaitement silencieux, écran nickel.




Fabricant : 00000610
Modèle : 00009CB5
Numéro : 00000000
date : C67AD7A1

Serial number: 
Name: iMac Intel (mid 2009-i7)
Group1: iMac
Group2: Intel
Generation: 8
ModelCode: imac_mid_09
CPU speed: 2.8GHz
Family name: A1312
Screen size: 27 inch
Screen resolution: 2560x1440 pixels
Memory - number of slots: 4
Factory: VM (Czech Republic/Pardubice (Foxconn))
External link: Technical specifications by apple-history.com 
External link: Repair guide by iFixit 
Model introduced: 2009
Production year: 2010
Production week: 25 (June)
Production number: 37511 (within this week)
Uitbreidingen: Uitbreidingsmogelijkheden van dit apparaat


----------



## djio101 (3 Juillet 2010)

Les iMac touchés par les gros soucis ne viennent-ils pas tous de Chine ? La plateforme tchèque serait-elle meilleure ?
_Si c'est le cas, c'est con, le mien va arriver de Shangaï..._


----------



## chacha95 (4 Juillet 2010)

Apparemment, les imacs 27" sont encore touchés par des problèmes de fabrication....

Moi qui souhaitait m'en racheter un (après un remboursement d'un 27" sans WiFi)


----------



## atari.fr (18 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour

ca serait bien d'avoir une info officielle des corrections apportées

patrice


----------



## djio101 (18 Juillet 2010)

Ben pour ma part, (il vient de république tchèque...), tout roule. Très légère jaunisse en bas à droite, pour le reste, que du bon. Pas de bruit, vitre nickel, DD excellent, Tout est "intuitif", rien à redire, heureux de mon achat et de ce switch.


----------



## MakDo (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai commandé un imac 24" en juillet 2009 fabrication Tchèque, à trois reprises (échanges standards / remplacements) j'ai eu des problèmes de pixels morts, ou de vibrations selon inclinaison de l'écran. Cela c'est soldé par un remboursement. 
Malheureusement avec les problèmes qui ont touchés la cuvée octobre2009 j'attends toujours un imac (la fameuse Rev.B). Il ne devrait plus tarder trop longtemps, tout le monde parle de la fin de l'été, mais je pense plutôt octobre un peu comme l'an dernier.
Il est clair que si le besoin n'est pas trop pressant, je vous conseille d'attendre.
Mais rien ne garantit que l'attente sera bénéfique : hausse des prix à envisager, éventuelle baisse de qualité ou accident de fabrication/conception cf. iphone4.
Mak Do


----------



## lil_flow (19 Juillet 2010)

Imac 27" acheté le mois dernier chez Auchan (excellente promo )
Quad Core, 1To, 4Go Ram...

et toujours aucun probleme !!!!!!


----------



## chacha95 (19 Juillet 2010)

lil_flow a dit:


> Imac 27" acheté le mois dernier chez Auchan (excellente promo )
> Quad Core, 1To, 4Go Ram...
> 
> et toujours aucun probleme !!!!!!


Tu l'as eu à combien, si c'est pas indiscret ?


----------



## bambougroove (19 Juillet 2010)

atari.fr a dit:


> ca serait bien d'avoir une info officielle des corrections apportées


Certains exemplaires sont parfaitement fonctionnels et d'autres pas, il s'agit donc essentiellement d'une mauvaise qualité de fabrication des composants et éventuellement de l'assemblage.

La communication officielle en cas de problème ce n'est pas le point fort d'Apple ... à part quand le buzz est vraiment très important comme dans le cas de l'iPhone 4


----------



## Taz33 (21 Juillet 2010)

Après 3 ans avec un imac C2D 2,16, je viens de faire hier, l'aquisition de mon deuxième Imac, un I5  à la FNAC 
Pour le moment aucun soucis à signaler, et voici sa fiche, si ça interresse du monde....

erial number: VM025XUY5PJ 
Name: iMac Intel (mid 2009-i7)
Group1: iMac
Group2: Intel
Generation: 8
ModelCode: imac_mid_09
CPU speed: 2.66GHz
Screen size: 27 inch
Memory - number of slots: 4
Factory: VM (Czech Republic/Pardubice (Foxconn))
Model introduced: 2009
Production year: 2010
Production week: 25 (June)
Production number: 36820 (within this week)

Juin 2010 pour la fabrication, on peut pas faire plus proche....


----------



## Alexvista (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un iMac 27 quatre coeurs depuis decembre 2009
Que du bonheur, ecran superbe, pas de problemes
Ultra rapide, demarrage a froid en 27 secondes
Enfin rien a voir avec un pc dont j'ai subit pendant 30 ans les exploits de windows
Le renouveau de l'informatique avec un iMac


----------



## lil_flow (21 Juillet 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Tu l'as eu à combien, si c'est pas indiscret ?


 
Pas de souci chacha95 (moi aussi du 95 on scomprend alors hihi), en fait j'ai eu 250 de réduction !!!

Explication, chez Auchan à la caisse ils donnent des bons d'achat et un jour j'ai eu 2 bons (1 de 100 pour 1000 d'achat soit 10% et un de 50 pour 500e d'achat sur tout le rayon informatique et y compris Apple !!!!!!)

Et moi je voulais le model 21.5" avec DD 1To (1350  et pas 1500 dommage !!!)

Et donc je vais voir le vendeur je lui parle des bons et tout...

Et la il me dit "sinon j'ai le model 27" ici en exposition que je viens seulement de déballer"

et il enchaine avec "et si vous prenez le model d'expo (qui n'a pas était allumé), je peux vous faire encore une réduc' de 100"

Donc l'iMac coutais du coup 1699 > 1500 alors merci les bons

TOTAL TTC = 1549

Et voila !!! Au bon endroit au bon moment !!!


----------



## chacha95 (21 Juillet 2010)

lil_flow a dit:


> Pas de souci chacha95 (moi aussi du 95 on scomprend alors hihi), en fait j'ai eu 250 de réduction !!!
> 
> Explication, chez Auchan à la caisse ils donnent des bons d'achat et un jour j'ai eu 2 bons (1 de 100 pour 1000 d'achat soit 10% et un de 50 pour 500e d'achat sur tout le rayon informatique et y compris Apple !!!!!!)
> 
> ...


Wahouuuu   Félicitation pour ton achat ! C'est quelle version de proc' au fait ?


----------



## lil_flow (21 Juillet 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Wahouuuu   Félicitation pour ton achat ! C'est quelle version de proc' au fait ?


c'est l'Intel Quad Core 2,66Mhz


----------



## chacha95 (21 Juillet 2010)

lil_flow a dit:


> c'est l'Intel Quad Core 2,66Mhz


Ca doit dépoter un max ! J'imagine tu dois difficilement surchargé tous tes coeurs 

J'avais vu sur barefeats le Quad Apple avait un indice de perf équivalent à un Mac Pro 4 coeurs...


----------



## lil_flow (22 Juillet 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Ca doit dépoter un max ! J'imagine tu dois difficilement surchargé tous tes coeurs
> 
> J'avais vu sur barefeats le Quad Apple avait un indice de perf équivalent à un Mac Pro 4 coeurs...


 
effectivemenyt concernant la surcharge je n'est pas a me plaindre, mais je te cache pas que cette semaine j'ai rencontré des petits souci (contrairement a ce que j'ai dit dans un autre sujet )

en effet, ayant un DD externe (NTFS ) de 1To je voulais en faire une sauvegarde sur le DD de l'iMac...
et niet, au moment des transfert arrive des bug, des plantages... bref, pas le top !!!

alors je me suis posé la question, est-il possible que cela vienne de certains de mes fichier, prealablement branché sur mon ancien PC, qui soient endomagé?

enfin bref, apres moult manipulation j'ai reussi ma sauvegarde... mais bon c'est quand meme bizarre tout les bug que j'ai eu cette semaine !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h40 ----------

Désolé pour toutes les fautes ENORMES d'orthographe, je ne suis pas réveillé ce matin, j'me suis pas relu


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

Tu as dû hériter d'un iMac réparé . D'où les bugs et surtout le prix qui paraît suspect !


----------



## lil_flow (22 Juillet 2010)

est-ce vraiment possible que Auchan ai eu un model réparé?


----------



## bambougroove (22 Juillet 2010)

lil_flow a dit:


> en effet, ayant un DD externe (NTFS ) de 1To je voulais en faire une sauvegarde sur le DD de l'iMac...
> et niet, au moment des transfert arrive des bug, des plantages... bref, pas le top !!!
> 
> alors je me suis posé la question, est-il possible que cela vienne de certains de mes fichier, prealablement branché sur mon ancien PC, qui soient endomagé?
> ...


Bonjour,

Il ne s'agit pas vraiment d'un bug, mais tout simplement du fait que ton DD externe est formaté en NTFS (typiquement Windows), qui n'est pas le format natif de Mac OS X (HFS+).

Mac OS X est censé pouvoir lire les données sur un DD formaté en NTFS mais pas écrire dessus, dans la pratique ce n'est pas toujours simple.
Il existe des logiciels gratuits et payants pour contourner ce problème, faire une recherche sur le forum.


----------



## Taz33 (22 Juillet 2010)

Possible que ce soit aussi ton DD externe qui commence à fatiguer ?
Si tu n'utilises pas de gros fichier, le formatage en FAT est la meilleur solution pour faire cohabiter Mac et PC sur le même DD.


----------



## lil_flow (22 Juillet 2010)

Taz33 a dit:


> Possible que ce soit aussi ton DD externe qui commence à fatiguer ?
> Si tu n'utilises pas de gros fichier, le formatage en FAT est la meilleur solution pour faire cohabiter Mac et PC sur le même DD.




Alors j'espère pas que mon DD qui soit fatigué, je l'ai acheté il y a à peine 6 mois même pas !!!

Mais la nuit dernière je lai effectivement formaté en FAT32 (en ayant bien galéré dailleurs mais merci Google)
Donc du coup, avant de formater javais déjà mis tous mes fichiers sur liMac, jai donc voulu tout rebalancer sur mon DDex... (Prés de 500 Go de photos, vidéo et autre fichier en tout genre)
Et même là jai rencontré quelques petits soucis (Copie qui sarrête en pleins milieu) donc de là mest venu lhypothèse que certains de mes fichiers soient endommagé et empêche cette longue copie 
Donc à certains endroit de mes dossiers, jai du faire un par un bonjour le bordel
Mais au final jai réussi en vain.

Mais concernant la sauvegarde, on ma parlé de Time Machine 
A ce propos, jaurais une question : Puis-je sauvegarder ma config iMac ainsi que tous les fichiers de mes documents (taille environ 750 Go) dans un DD externe de 300 Go ?

Merci de la réponse !


----------



## Tartiflette_Power (22 Juillet 2010)

lil_flow a dit:


> Alors j'espère pas que mon DD qui soit fatigué, je l'ai acheté il y a à peine 6 mois même pas !!!
> 
> Mais la nuit dernière je lai effectivement formaté en FAT32 (en ayant bien galéré dailleurs mais merci Google)
> Donc du coup, avant de formater javais déjà mis tous mes fichiers sur liMac, jai donc voulu tout rebalancer sur mon DDex... (Prés de 500 Go de photos, vidéo et autre fichier en tout genre)
> ...



Ben oui comme le Christ qui multiplie les petits pains!

Comment veux-tu mettre 750Go de données sur un disque de 300Go, sérieusement?


----------



## lil_flow (22 Juillet 2010)

Tartiflette_Power a dit:


> Ben oui comme le Christ qui multiplie les petits pains!
> 
> Comment veux-tu mettre 750Go de données sur un disque de 300Go, sérieusement?


 

Comme je l'ai dit, je ne connais pas encore Time Machine...
Dans ma question précédente, il fallait comprendre "Time machine n'est-il pas capable, en plus de sauvegarder, de compresser également?"

WinRAR est bien capable de compresser 4Go en 1Go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sympa de me faire passer pour un neuneu sans avoir compris le sens de la question  
:casse:


----------



## djio101 (23 Juillet 2010)

Non, Time Machine ne compresse pas les sauvegardes.
Il enregistre sur le DDE, puis va effacer les données les plus anciennes (avec ton accord) lorsque le disque sera plein. Il convient généralement d'avoir un DDE un peu plus grand que le DD de ton Mac (pour ma part : DDE 1,5To, DD Mac : 1To, ça laisse une sécurité !).

Mais je crois que les sujets s'éloignent du topic initial...


----------



## lil_flow (23 Juillet 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> Non, Time Machine ne compresse pas les sauvegardes.
> Il enregistre sur le DDE, puis va effacer les données les plus anciennes (avec ton accord) lorsque le disque sera plein. Il convient généralement d'avoir un DDE un peu plus grand que le DD de ton Mac (pour ma part : DDE 1,5To, DD Mac : 1To, ça laisse une sécurité !).
> 
> Mais je crois que les sujets s'éloignent du topic initial...


 

OK je vois, ca laisse quand même une certaine logique effectivement...

et c'est possible qu'on s'éloigne aussi


----------



## bambougroove (23 Juillet 2010)

lil_flow a dit:


> Mais la nuit dernière je l&#8217;ai effectivement formaté en FAT32 (en ayant bien galéré d&#8217;ailleurs mais merci Google)
> Donc du coup, avant de formater j&#8217;avais déjà mis tous mes fichiers sur l&#8217;iMac, j&#8217;ai donc voulu tout rebalancer sur mon DDex... (Prés de 500 Go de photos, vidéo et autre fichier en tout genre&#8230
> Et même là j&#8217;ai rencontré quelques petits soucis&#8230; (Copie qui s&#8217;arrête en pleins milieu&#8230 donc de là m&#8217;est venu l&#8217;hypothèse que certains de mes fichiers soient endommagé et empêche cette longue copie &#8230;
> Donc à certains endroit de mes dossiers, j&#8217;ai du faire un par un&#8230; bonjour le bordel
> Mais au final j&#8217;ai réussi en vain.


Normalement tu aurais dû avoir au moins une fois un message d'erreur du type "erreur -36".

J'ai rencontré ce problème lors de la copie de fichiers sur mon iMac 27" à partir d'un DD en FAT32, et il a été solutionné par Apple lors de la mise à jour de Snow Leopard 10.6.3. qui corrige entre autres _"un problème d&#8217;erreur -36 du Finder lors de la copie de répertoires sur un disque formaté en FAT32"_
(http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4014?viewlocale=fr_FR)

Si ton système est toujours en version 10.6.2 d'origine, fait les mises à jour et cela devrait régler le problème.


PS : Concernant le partage d'un disque dur entre PC et Mac, voir ce sujet :
http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...-dur-entre-pc-et-mac-sujet-unique-224576.html


----------



## lil_flow (23 Juillet 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Normalement tu aurais dû avoir au moins une fois un message d'erreur du type "erreur -36".
> 
> J'ai rencontré ce problème lors de la copie de fichiers sur mon iMac 27" à partir d'un DD en FAT32, et il a été solutionné par Apple lors de la mise à jour de Snow Leopard 10.6.3. qui corrige entre autres _"un problème derreur -36 du Finder lors de la copie de répertoires sur un disque formaté en FAT32"_
> (http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4014?viewlocale=fr_FR)
> ...


 

grace au liens de ton PS, je sais maintenant pourquoi certains de mes fichier ne se sont pas transféré dans mon DD en FAT32...

il est dit qu'on ne peut pas transférer de fichier de plus de 4 Go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

or moi, j'ai des fichier qui font le double voir le triple (video en HD.mkv allans jusqu'à 12Go !!!)

donc voila je sais maintenant...

mais je pense que je vais rester en FAT32 quand meme car mon DD doit aller sur pleins d'autre PC que le mien !!!

en tout cas mercu bambougroove !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bambougroove (23 Juillet 2010)

lil_flow a dit:


> grace au liens de ton PS, je sais maintenant pourquoi certains de mes fichier ne se sont pas transféré dans mon DD en FAT32...
> 
> il est dit qu'on ne peut pas transférer de fichier de plus de 4 Go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> or moi, j'ai des fichier qui font le double voir le triple (video en HD.mkv allans jusqu'à 12Go !!!)


Vii concernant les fichiers de plus de 4 Go, mais je pense que cela n'était pas uniquement le problème (surtout pour les fichiers contenus dans un répertoire ou sous-répertoire) et pour cela il faut mettre ton système à jour car je doute que tu l'ai fait (en tout cas tu ne l'as pas indiqué suite à mon message précédent).

Un Mac ça s'entretient : maintenance régulière (avec le logiciel OnyX par exemple, voir ici : http://osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#OUTILS) et bien sûr mise à jour du système proposée par Apple.

Concernant les DD formatés en FAT32 et les fichiers de plus de 4 Go, je les découpe avec Winrar sous Windows ou avec son équivalent sous Mac OS X (Rarify par exemple) si j'ai besoin de les transférer


----------



## lil_flow (24 Juillet 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Vii concernant les fichiers de plus de 4 Go, mais je pense que cela n'était pas uniquement le problème (surtout pour les fichiers contenus dans un répertoire ou sous-répertoire) et pour cela il faut mettre ton système à jour car je doute que tu l'ai fait (en tout cas tu ne l'as pas indiqué suite à mon message précédent).
> 
> Un Mac ça s'entretient : maintenance régulière (avec le logiciel OnyX par exemple, voir ici : http://osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#OUTILS) et bien sûr mise à jour du système proposée par Apple.
> 
> Concernant les DD formatés en FAT32 et les fichiers de plus de 4 Go, je les découpe avec Winrar sous Windows ou avec son équivalent sous Mac OS X (Rarify par exemple) si j'ai besoin de les transférer



en fait pour te dire ma version il fallait que je rentre à ma maison 
maintenant que c'est fait, je peut te confirmer que je suis en version 10.6.4.

en tout cas merci pour ONYX ca a l'air super...


----------



## TiteLine (24 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi je vais un peu m'éloigner du sujet initial.
Je rebondis à propos d'Onyx, utilitaire puissant et efficace souvent recommandé aux "switcheurs" alors qu'ils débutent et doivent s'habituer au nouvel OS. Je ne remets pas en question les qualités de cette application mais je recommande plutôt de bien se documenter (avec justement le lien vers OSX facile ou l'aide du logiciel). J'ajouterais également que le Mac intègre déjà un utilitaire amplement suffisant dans la plupart des cas.

Entretenir son Mac, c'est une évidence mais Onyx n'est pas indispensable non plus. Pas mal de switcheurs avaient l'habitude de fonctionner avec certains logiciels dont l'utilisation bouffait du temps. Ma maintenance est fort simple et mes ordis ronronnent comme au premier jour : Je vérifie ponctuellement les mises à jour disponibles et procède à une réparation des permissions (via l'utilitaire de disque intégré) avant d'effectuer la mise à jour et éventuellement après également. 

Fin du HS 

Et pour en revenir au sujet, oui il y a des iMac sans problème. J'en possède un, semaine 7 ou 8 (la flemme de chercher), et malgré une légère jaunisse détectée dès le départ en effectuant les tests et en y prêtant énormément d'attention, c'est vraiment une très belle machine. Et la jaunisse en question, je ne la remarque plus. Bref, je suis très contente de mon achat


----------



## djio101 (24 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement comme vient de le dire Enrin (au magnifique avatar), il y a, et fort heureusement, une grande quantité, pour ne pas dire une immense majorité, d'iMac sans problème. Si tous étaient foireux, Apple aurait eu d'autres soucis que ceux qui se sont manifestés. Et ceux qui râlent n'ont qu'à attendre la prochaine révision qui devrait intervenir sous peu.
Quant à la "maintenance", la "réparation des autorisations" (ou des permissions) semble être une opération très simple et efficace. Je pense que l'utilisation d'Onyx peut se justifier, mais après cette fameuse "réparation" proposée dans l'utilitaire de disques.


----------



## fusion (24 Juillet 2010)

djio101 a dit:


> Effectivement comme vient de le dire Enrin (au magnifique avatar), il y a, et fort heureusement, une grande quantité, pour ne pas dire une immense majorité, d'iMac sans problème. Si tous étaient foireux, Apple aurait eu d'autres soucis que ceux qui se sont manifestés. Et ceux qui râlent n'ont qu'à attendre la prochaine révision qui devrait intervenir sous peu.
> Quant à la "maintenance", la "réparation des autorisations" (ou des permissions) semble être une opération très simple et efficace. Je pense que l'utilisation d'Onyx peut se justifier, mais après cette fameuse "réparation" proposée dans l'utilitaire de disques.



ouais franchement c'est pas une raison!! alors oui d'accord ceux qui n'ont pas de problèmes n'ont aucune raison de râler, mais ça n'empêche pas de ne pas se voiler la face non plus! j'ai échangé 5 imac entre mai et juin!! mais bon comme le problème réside dans les lignes de production, pas moyen d'etre sur d'avoir une machine sans défauts!! encore aujourd'hui messieurs dames!!

quand on voit ce genre de sujet, on est en droit de se poser des questions, tout le monde demande et à peur de tomber sur des machines défectueuses, et encore aujourd'hui, c'est quand meme un peu alarmant à ce niveau.
alors oui ceux qui ralent n'ont qu'à attendre la prochaine rev, c'est quand meme bien malheureux de devoir en arriver là!! et non ils n'ont pas à attendre, ils n'ont qu'à faire échanger leur machine jusqu'à ce qu'ils aient obtenus ce qu'ils voulaient, mais c'est très contraignant je l'avoue, ou alors se faire rembourser.


----------



## bambougroove (24 Juillet 2010)

fusion a dit:


> ... alors oui d'accord ceux qui n'ont pas de problèmes n'ont aucune raison de râler, mais ça n'empêche pas de ne pas se voiler la face non plus! j'ai échangé 5 imac entre mai et juin!!


J'ai également procédé à 4 échanges entre décembre et avril pour finir par obtenir un 5ème iMac 27" i7 parfaitement fonctionnel  et je comprends ta colère bien légitime ainsi que celle de tous ceux qui ont pu "râler" sur cette discussion ou ce forum ... comme il est également légitime pour ceux qui sont satisfaits de le dire 



fusion a dit:


> mais  bon comme le problème réside dans les lignes de production, pas moyen  d'etre sur d'avoir une machine sans défauts!! encore aujourd'hui  messieurs dames!!


Viii et ce n'est guère rassurant pour la prochaine gamme


----------

